# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  существование асоциала

## задрот-неудачник

Как жить асоциальному задроту, который совсем не умеет общаться, у которого нет друзей и никогда не было девушки, и возраст которого близится к 30 годам ? К тому же который страдает неврозами и всепоглощающей депрессией и существует только благодаря мед.препаратам ?

----------


## Игорёк

это психопрепараты ? 
Твой вопрос риторический. Тут как и и собираются такие чудаки, в поисках ответа. Но никто его увы не знает...
В чем причины по твоему мнению ? с чего все началось ? 
пс - "Думаю что это всё результат порнухи по интернету и колес" (С) Большая жратва 2.  :Big Grin: 
ппс - Кстати надо идейку Атаноличу подкинуть - программа по утилизации старых машин вроде работает, можно разработать и программу по утилизации уродов и неудачников, толку от нас всеравно никакого в пользу экономики, одни убытки, авось и выгодно будет )

----------


## задрот-неудачник

Да, психопрепараты. Как раз недавно был отменен антидепрессант, как результат  снова депрессия, мысли о су и в итоге я тут... 
С чего началось ? Не знаю, это еще с детства, издевательства в школе плюс гиперопека со стороны матери, может еще гены от отца передались... Это сложный вопрос. К тому же я всегда был замкнутым в себе и окружающее общество меня тяготило - предпочитал существовать в виртуальных мирах.. И я всегда боялся всего и вся, и очень несамостоятельный по жизни !

----------


## Кирилллл

аналогичная ерунда, попробуй не пользоваться компом неделю, может что нибудь измениться.

----------


## Игорёк

Тоже плюсую, слово в слово, только раньше в юности как-то еще держался, думал что это временно и с годами пройдет, а нифига, все стало только хуже. Устал терпеть все эти страхи, и в итоге тут..

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> аналогичная ерунда, попробуй не пользоваться компом неделю, может что нибудь измениться.


 Не вопрос, у меня есть консоли.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я тоже совсем несамостоятельный, хотя мне только 18 и может еще все впереди. Я все еще чувствую себя ребенком... Попробуй недельку прожить без компа, консолей - вообще без игр. Понимаю, сложно, сам тоже в какой то мере задрот - только я сижу за компом из за того, что не могу оторваться от музыки.

----------


## taedium_vitae

> Как жить асоциальному задроту, который совсем не умеет общаться, у которого нет друзей и никогда не было девушки, и возраст которого близится к 30 годам ? К тому же который страдает неврозами и всепоглощающей депрессией и существует только благодаря мед.препаратам ?


 Первое что надо сделать, принять все проявления своего задротства как норму для себя. Ты такой, какой ты есть. Либо принимаешь и потихоньку выцепляешь из этого что-то полезное, конструктивное, интересное и нужное тебе (а оно всегда есть), либо вечно ищешь ответ на вопросы: как? почему? зачем? Ответа не будет.
Второе - создать каркас. Когда ложится спать, когда просыпаться, когда есть, ЧТО есть и пить (Мы то, что мы едим. Слова ничто, метаболизм всё), когда заканчивать играть, как часто заниматься онанизмом... Если втиснуть свои вредные привычки в режим дня (недели, месяца) это уже не будут бесконтрольные и безудержные вредные привычки, а естественные потребности. Возможно обнаружишь, что у тебя есть время заняться действительно тебе интересным.
Надо также начать контролировать любое внешнее воздействие (родители, родные, знакомые) на тебя, чтобы тебя  фактически не заставляли браться за дела и просьбы, которые тебе совершенно не хочется делать. Со временем сам поймешь, как и когда можешь помогать другим.
И помни, что ты не один и не уникален (в плане "задротства"). Нас легион :Frown:

----------


## Эндер

> Как жить асоциальному задроту, который совсем не умеет общаться, у которого нет друзей и никогда не было девушки, и возраст которого близится к 30 годам ? К тому же который страдает неврозами и всепоглощающей депрессией и существует только благодаря мед.препаратам ?


 Знаю, совет довольно странный, но попробуй получать от этого удовольствие. Убеди себя что общение тебе не нужно, друзья тоже, девушка - туда же. Но опять же, мой совет, может как улучшить ситуацию, так ее и усугубить, думай сам, что тебе подойдет. А вообще, 30 лет, это тревожный звоночек, мне страшно представить, что у меня все будет так и к 30, но я убеждаю себя, что так и должно быть, что я сам этого хочу. Вывод : полюби свои страдания и полюбишь себя, звучит как лозунг мазохистов, но все же вариант ))

----------


## Scumring

> Как жить асоциальному задроту...?


 Вот у меня примерно такие же вопросы до недавнего времени были. КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ.
но сейчас они все сильнее вытесняются новым: зачем, собственно? какой прикол-то?

как жить. да живи, как тебе нравится, и черт с ним. если реально можешь  получать от жизни кайф, не ставя таких целей, как завести семью, посадить дерево и пр. хрень.
как мне кажется, то, что ты прожил столько лет именно ТАК говорит о том, что по-другому ты просто не в состоянии. я вот 20 почти прожил, и все - без друзей. и плевать. как бы это ни было "печально" на первый взгляд. как выше правильно заметили, просто прими себя таким, какой есть. может даже получится научиться наслаждаться жизнью. если оно тебе надо, конечно.

----------


## Unity

Какое-то время <пожить> Так, – это, конечно же, занимательный опыт...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Своего рода иллюзия свободы...  :Big Grin:  Но когда всё это затягивается на Второй месяц, второй Год, – затем четвёртый, пятый и Шестой – и Более уже не приносит и тени удовольствия, – Здесь уж в самую пору задуматься о СУ – ведь где-то в тёмных, мрачных глубинах своей души мы понимаем: Ничего уже не изменится, – ведь, если Откровенно – сами мы в действительности Сознательно не желаем ничего менять, – хотя Подсознательно осознаём всю ту ужасающую, чудовищную Неправильность происходящего с нами, исключающего нас из списка здравых общественных людей...  :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

Unity


> ведь где-то в тёмных, мрачных глубинах своей души мы понимаем: Ничего уже не изменится, – ведь, если Откровенно – сами мы в действительности Сознательно не желаем ничего менять


 Ну почему же не хотим ? Хотим. Я вот хочу восстановить свою работоспособность и прежнюю тягу к интересам и занятиям. Только теперь к сожалению это возможно исключительно параллельно с половыми отношениями. А это уже другой вопрос...
 Проблему задрота асоциала может помочь решить только баба, как некий пинок под зад, для начала действий, и если он не идиот, то воспользуется этим шансом, и попробует измениться, есть 1-2% вероятности что то-то может из этого выйти.
 Другой вопрос что бабы несколько фригидны по своей природе, что опять же обьяснимо на природном рефлекторном уровне - они подсознательно ищут защитника для своего потомства, к котором мы (убогие) не можем относиться. Бабе и так хорошо, лучше может быть только с принцем, по этой причине вероятность того пинка под зад о котором писалось ранее, приблизительно ровна нулю. Вероятность выкаробкаться из этого дерьма одному - примерно такая же нулевая. Получается замкнутая логическая цепочка, разорвать которую можно только при помощи су.

----------


## pulsewave

ну превед, задрот неудачник и остальные отписавшиеся ))
сам такой же, вариантом для себя вижу найти такую же задротку неудачницу и куда то двигаться вместе, или оставаться такими же вместе, ну или сдохнуть вместе, это уж как получится
хотя в последнее время создаётся ощущение что их не существует

----------


## Unity

Увы, *Игорь*– при всём уважении к Вам, сэр – всё это, – всего лишь Декларации, манифесты – и произносим мы их лишь для того, дабы сохранить остатки умирающего своего <человеческого достоинства>, последние крохи самоуважения, <чести>, – ведь мы знаем, знаем прекрасно, что Общество ожидает услышать от нас именно Эти (именно Такие) слова... 
Но будем же иметь мужество быть честными с самими собой и уважаемой Компанией, – мы – в действительности все мы, – беспросветные слабаки...(

Нет нам надежды на спасенье, увы...

----------


## Unity

я же говорила Тебе не раз, *Нацуки-сан*, что Ангелы По Определению не бывают хикки... ^_^

----------


## Игорёк

pulsewave



> хотя в последнее время создаётся ощущение что их не существует


 Думаю что существуют, просто они ничего не делают, сидят дома, читают книжки, мечтают и витают в облаках. Опять же женское одиночество и мужское несовместимы по своей тяжести. 

Unity,


> мы – в действительности все мы, – беспросветные слабаки...(


  Не факт. Просто у нас обстоятельства сложнее чем у других. Вот это как раз и надо проверить, вдруг действительно не факт, обидно будет умирать так и неузнав этого )

 Для примера дастаточно помотреть на форум - сколько тут нытиков у которых нет с этим никаких проблем, и при этом они недовольны жизнью, им все не нравится и т.д. Хотя у них все козыри на руках для поиска своего счастья, и решения проблем. Просто они по мере своей глупости этого не в состоянии понять, да и подумать то как может быть хуже они не могут, потому что у них и так на самом деле всё всегда было и есть хорошо. Получается что мы слабее их ? спорно...

----------


## Unity

> Не факт. Просто у нас обстоятельства сложнее чем у других. Вот это как раз и надо проверить, вдруг действительно не факт, обидно будет умирать так и неузнав этого )


 Полагаете, пытаться Перекладывать Ответственность за свою судьбу на внешние обстоятельства, – это мудрый ход?.. 
«…Проверить», – но ведь это, опять-таки, всего лишь Декларация, Сотрясание Воздуха по сути своей, последняя, судорожная попытка души <подняться с колен>...(

----------


## Игорёк

> Полагаете, пытаться Перекладывать Ответственность за свою судьбу на внешние обстоятельства, – это мудрый ход?..


 Не мудный, а вынужденный. Просто нам надо быть намного сильнее чем остальным, чтобы жить, но это не говорит о том что мы слабые изначально.. Относительно своей ситуации мы слабы, относительно других людей - думаю нет.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Начну с такого примера: работает предприятие -> начальник кричит на людей или ценит, уважает, мотивирует, пробуждает все хорошее. Это методы управления. Во внутреннем мире основа для управления – отношение к себе. На основе ставятся цели, которые для Вас доступны – можете ли Вы достичь силы, счастья, совершенства, поймать жар-птицу или нет. Отношение – это как Вы идете по жизни, любите ли вы себя, уважаете ли. Методы – как Вы к себе относитесь: допускаете ли ругательства в свой адрес, как Вы себя называете, заботитесь ли о себе, внимательны ли к своей Душе. И остальное – результат. 

Если Вы в себя не верите, считаете, что в вас нет ничего хорошего, заклеймили себя неудачником, плохим человеком, то что происходит с Вами.. Вы постепенно начинаете сворачивается в трубочку. Вы себя бьете своими мыслями, эмоциями, пускаете на ветер возможности, которые есть у каждого человека. Душе больно. Она не может вам помогать, она будет страдать. Когда вы говорите: «Я верю в то, что у меня есть это», – у вас есть потенциал. Представьте зеленую почку, вы обращаете к ней луч света: «Ты мне нужна, я в тебя верю, просыпайся», и она просыпается. А если вы говорите: «Я не верю, что у меня есть способности, чувства, сила», Вы сами ставите на себе черный, жирный крест. 

Христианин верит в то, что если правильно будет жить, то попадет в Рай. Человек, идущий по эзотерическому Пути, понимает: «моя судьба в моих руках». «Если я в этой жизни, здесь и сейчас, всё сделаю правильно, то каждый следующий год будет поднимать меня выше, я буду идти вверх. И если я успею, то получу возможность выбирать свою следующую судьбу еще в этой жизни». Выполнив одни кармические задачи, можно получить право общаться с богами, получить следующую судьбу в этой жизни. Йоги знают (после того как умрут), где и когда, в какой стране они родятся. 
Когда мы верим, то все, что против – не рассматриваем, не тратим время на глупости, на то, чтобы много раз возвращаться, сомневаться, переваривать эти мысли. Принял решение и пошел. И чем быстрее идти, тем больше интересного происходит в жизни. Пока сомневается – стоишь

----------


## taedium_vitae

> Если Вы в себя не верите, считаете, что в вас нет ничего хорошего, заклеймили себя неудачником, плохим человеком, то что происходит с Вами.. Вы постепенно начинаете сворачивается в трубочку. Вы себя бьете своими мыслями, эмоциями, пускаете на ветер возможности, которые есть у каждого человека


 Я для себя это так сформулировал - если от мысли делается плохо (вызывает страх, уныние, самоуничижение и т.д.), значит она неверная

----------


## evalia

> Я для себя это так сформулировал - если от мысли делается плохо (вызывает страх, уныние, самоуничижение и т.д.), значит она неверная


 сорри за оффтоп, но мне в таком случае вообще думать нельзя, т.к. любая мысль в результате приводит меня к одной и той же логической цепочке, от которой становится плохо.

----------


## taedium_vitae

> сорри за оффтоп, но мне в таком случае вообще думать нельзя, т.к. любая мысль в результате приводит меня к одной и той же логической цепочке, от которой становится плохо.


 Речь не о том, думать ли плохие мысли или не думать их. Они лишь симптом, что организм не в порядке, такой аналог физической боли.

----------


## evalia

> Речь не о том, думать ли плохие мысли или не думать их. Они лишь симптом, что организм не в порядке, такой аналог физической боли.


 осталось понять, как организм из подобного состояния выводить.

----------


## taedium_vitae

> осталось понять, как организм из подобного состояния выводить.


 Если для плохих мыслей нет очевидных причин (убил, предал(и), потерял кого-то, инвалид и т.д.) и подобная петрушка длится еще с детства, то видимо никак. Излечить нельзя, по крайней мере мне неизвестны способы навсегда сделать несчастного человека счастливым. То, почему так происходит, мне тоже неизвестно (гены, дисфункция каких-то органов). Купировать можно - таблетки и все такое. Можно еще обратить внимание на качество и количество топлива, которое поступает внутрь за обедом, завтраком и ужином, курево, алкоголь и т.д..
Как было сказано в одном фильме - человек прост как будильник, дашь одну таблетку и он будет на седьмом небе, дашь другую и он бросится под поезд. Если наш организм вырабатывает что-то, что заставляет чувствовать себя несчастным, то это и есть те таблетки, которые заставляют хотеть броситься под поезд, но потребляются без нашего ведома.

----------


## Гражданин

> Начну с такого примера: работает предприятие -> начальник кричит на людей или ценит, уважает, мотивирует, пробуждает все хорошее. Это методы управления. Во внутреннем мире основа для управления – отношение к себе. На основе ставятся цели, которые для Вас доступны – можете ли Вы достичь силы, счастья, совершенства, поймать жар-птицу или нет. Отношение – это как Вы идете по жизни, любите ли вы себя, уважаете ли. Методы – как Вы к себе относитесь: допускаете ли ругательства в свой адрес, как Вы себя называете, заботитесь ли о себе, внимательны ли к своей Душе. И остальное – результат. 
> 
> Если Вы в себя не верите, считаете, что в вас нет ничего хорошего, заклеймили себя неудачником, плохим человеком, то что происходит с Вами.. Вы постепенно начинаете сворачивается в трубочку. Вы себя бьете своими мыслями, эмоциями, пускаете на ветер возможности, которые есть у каждого человека. Душе больно. Она не может вам помогать, она будет страдать. Когда вы говорите: «Я верю в то, что у меня есть это», – у вас есть потенциал. Представьте зеленую почку, вы обращаете к ней луч света: «Ты мне нужна, я в тебя верю, просыпайся», и она просыпается. А если вы говорите: «Я не верю, что у меня есть способности, чувства, сила», Вы сами ставите на себе черный, жирный крест. 
> 
> Христианин верит в то, что если правильно будет жить, то попадет в Рай. Человек, идущий по эзотерическому Пути, понимает: «моя судьба в моих руках». «Если я в этой жизни, здесь и сейчас, всё сделаю правильно, то каждый следующий год будет поднимать меня выше, я буду идти вверх. И если я успею, то получу возможность выбирать свою следующую судьбу еще в этой жизни». Выполнив одни кармические задачи, можно получить право общаться с богами, получить следующую судьбу в этой жизни. Йоги знают (после того как умрут), где и когда, в какой стране они родятся. 
> Когда мы верим, то все, что против – не рассматриваем, не тратим время на глупости, на то, чтобы много раз возвращаться, сомневаться, переваривать эти мысли. Принял решение и пошел. И чем быстрее идти, тем больше интересного происходит в жизни. Пока сомневается – стоишь


 Отлично сказано! Единсвтенное,что является недоказанным, так это существование Рая и про карму, перерождене. Хотелось бы больше верить в кармическое перерождение.

----------


## evalia

> Если для плохих мыслей нет очевидных причин (убил, предал(и), потерял кого-то, инвалид и т.д.) и подобная петрушка длится еще с детства, то видимо никак. Излечить нельзя, по крайней мере мне неизвестны способы навсегда сделать несчастного человека счастливым. То, почему так происходит, мне тоже неизвестно (гены, дисфункция каких-то органов). Купировать можно - таблетки и все такое. Можно еще обратить внимание на качество и количество топлива, которое поступает внутрь за обедом, завтраком и ужином, курево, алкоголь и т.д..
> Как было сказано в одном фильме - человек прост как будильник, дашь одну таблетку и он будет на седьмом небе, дашь другую и он бросится под поезд. Если наш организм вырабатывает что-то, что заставляет чувствовать себя несчастным, то это и есть те таблетки, которые заставляют хотеть броситься под поезд, но потребляются без нашего ведома.


 причины есть. 
подобная дрянь длится с момента похорон, становясь всё мерзее. постоянно прокручиваю всё в голове, постоянно либо плачу, либо злюсь. я подозреваю, что поможет либо время, либо чашечка целебного яда (с)

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса, Киев


> Отношение – это как Вы идете по жизни, любите ли вы себя, уважаете ли. Методы – как Вы к себе относитесь: допускаете ли ругательства в свой адрес, как Вы себя называете, заботитесь ли о себе, внимательны ли к своей Душе.


 Я себя не уважаю, но это моя личная самокритика. Ругательства в свой адрес имеют право допусткать только я сам, мои друзья, или тот чьё мнение мне ценно. Всем остальным я бы с ходу зарядил в морду, будь немного брутальнее физически. На малейшие оскорбления (естественно с учетом конкретной ситуации) я бы реагировал остро (будь поздоровее), ибо нельзя судить ежесекундно по внешним признакам, ситуации могут быть разные.

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> Знаю, совет довольно странный, но попробуй получать от этого удовольствие. Убеди себя что общение тебе не нужно, друзья тоже, девушка - туда же. )


 Это я и пытаюсь сделать, но что-то пока не получается. Возможно, потому что возраст поджимает, а я еще пытаюсь на что-то надеяться, но надежда тает с каждым годом. Хотя каких-то 5-6 лет назад я об этом практически не задумывался.
И еще состояние усугубляется моими неврозами с депрессией (

----------


## Каин

> Как жить асоциальному задроту, который совсем не умеет общаться, у которого нет друзей и никогда не было девушки, и возраст которого близится к 30 годам ? К тому же который страдает неврозами и всепоглощающей депрессией и существует только благодаря мед.препаратам ?


 Я не асоциальный задрот, общаться умею, друзья есть,девушки..бывали,неврозами и депрессией не страдаю, таблетки не помню когда пил. Я не знаю как мне жить

Ну, что я могу тебе сказать? Пизд@ц!

----------


## Candace Kucsulain

> И еще состояние усугубляется моими неврозами с депрессией (


 Лично моё мнение - тебе необходимо первоначально избавиться от неврозов и депрессий. Препараты только усугубят дело. Необходимо обратиться к психотерапевту, пусть "целители" платные - оно этого стоит, это говорит только о их качестве работы. Глидишь далее и остальное все "пойдет как по маслу".

----------


## Unity

> Я для себя это так сформулировал - если от мысли делается плохо (вызывает страх, уныние, самоуничижение и т.д.), значит она неверная


 Технически, все наши помыслы, <внутренний голос>, рассуждения, мысли – всего лишь чреда смен состояния системы под названием Разум, оперирующей абстрактными, оторванными от реальности вербальными Символами, осколками информации, – <фрагментами мозаики>, с которой Сами Мы выстраиваем То, Что пожелаем – и впоследствии начинаем Бессознательно <верить> в Праведность своего Творения, эмоционально Реагируя на события, происходящие в личной <виртуальной реальности> своей же собственной души... 
Лишь Сознание является, иносказательно, <Зеркалом>, Отражающим Истину, – но не разум, но не интеллект, увы. Рассудок всего лишь генерирует <маленькую суб_реальность Внутри большей реальности> явного мира... 
Наш разум... эта <машина>, беспрестанно <изрекающая «истину»>, спрятанная в глубине нашего естества, – всего лишь Наша Игрушка... 
Иль, если угодно, первичный <Творческий Инструмент>, – могущий быть покорным нашей воле – и могущий начать контролировать Нас...  :Big Grin:  Могущий Созидать, – и также способный Разрушать – по нашему усмотрению... 
N.B. Однако Выбор всегда остаётся За Нами...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
«…Если знаешь, как устроена система, – значит, знаешь, как её сломать» © Уильям Джеймс...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Эндер

> Это я и пытаюсь сделать, но что-то пока не получается. Возможно, потому что возраст поджимает, а я еще пытаюсь на что-то надеяться, но надежда тает с каждым годом. Хотя каких-то 5-6 лет назад я об этом практически не задумывался.
> И еще состояние усугубляется моими неврозами с депрессией (


 Не надейся, живи. По крайней мере, для себя я усвоил, что надежда, мерзкая вещь, которой не стоит доверять. Будешь тешить себя надеждой станет хуже. Твой мозг, сам будет генерировать мысли о надежде, о лучшем будущем, эти мысли нужно истреблять (не значит что со временем, лучше не станет, просто ждать этого не надо, а надо жить, даже убого, но жить). Конечно, тут могут поспорить, что если не надеяться, то не к чему будет стремиться. Возможно. Для каждого свое. Себя к примеру, я уже записал к конченым, убитым людям ( так о себе думать, я позволяю только самому себе и наедине с собой), без надежды, без какого бы то ни было просвета на лучшую жизнь. И что? Я живу, пусть и не счастлив, а кто сказал, что человек должен быть счастлив ? Вот и ты живи. Живи так, как есть, как можешь, а не как нужно, как определяют жизнь другие.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, ты молод, поэтому тебе сейчас может показаться что так можно жить (забив на обстоятельства и себя). Но на самом деле это не так просто, с годами понимаешь что так жить невозможно. Думаю лет через 5-6 если у тебя ничего не изменится к лучшему ты поймешь мои слова...

Тоесть я хочу сказать что почти все "конченые люди" (тоесть мы) пытались это сделать, но получалось далеко не у всех. Точнее сказать почти не у кого. Я продержался с 21.5 до примерно 25 лет, и года в 22 я считал именно так - что так жить можно, а к 26ти годам впал в жуткую депрессию, и понял что оказывается так нихрена жить нельзя.
 Жизнь сломает любого, кого-то раньше, кого-то позже, но 99% обязательно сломаются, это только вопрос времени...

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, ты молод, поэтому тебе сейчас может показаться что так можно жить (забив на обстоятельства и себя). Но на самом деле это не так просто, с годами понимаешь что так жить невозможно. Думаю лет через 5-6 если у тебя ничего не изменится к лучшему ты поймешь мои слова...
> 
> Тоесть я хочу сказать что почти все "конченые люди" (тоесть мы) пытались это сделать, но получалось далеко не у всех. Точнее сказать почти не у кого. Я продержался с 21.5 до примерно 25 лет, и года в 22 я считал именно так - что так жить можно, а к 26ти годам впал в жуткую депрессию, и понял что оказывается так нихрена жить нельзя.
>  Жизнь сломает любого, кого-то раньше, кого-то позже, но 99% обязательно сломаются, это только вопрос времени...


 Ну что ж, есть шанс, попасть в этот один процент ) А если серьезно, то я знаю, что это, довольно шаткая догма. Но как вариант сойдет. Ведя я всю жизнь так и жил и все это чуть не рухнуло, именно тогда когда я влюбился. А теперь я завел себе собаку и назвал собаку Лизой, в ее честь )) Без каких либо на то намеков, просто так получилось. Думаю мне не придется ждать лет 5-6, дабы понять твои слова. Я и сейчас их понимаю, просто не согласен (частично, хочу отметить). Но ты прав, поживем увидим, все еще десять раз поменяется, а пока я живу так и меня это устраивает.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну что ж, есть шанс, попасть в этот один процент )


 А также есть шанс попасть и в один процент тех, у кого все будет хорошо. Поэтому думаю стоит как-то пытаться исправить ситуацию, а не забивать на нее. Дело это конечно личное. Просто я думаю каждый должен прожить свой срок чтобы это понять, и начать что-то делать. По началу кажется все проще чем потом. А потом в один прекрасный момент человек понимает насколько он запущен и как он ошибался, предпологая что ничего ужасного не произойдет, и все будет также как сейчас.
 Действительно все меняется, и то что сегодня нам кажется обыденным, завтра может измениться, или перестанет существовать. Я вот например еще поздней осенью, т.е. менее полугода назад, ездил к друзьям, на какие-то семейные встречи, выпивал с ними, было не очень приятно потом, но я тогда думал что так всегда и будет. Ну тоесть раз/пару раз в месяц съезжу к кому-нибудь в гости домой, посидим поговорим, нажремся и я пойду домой. Но сейчас этого нет. Меня никто никуда не зовет, все встречаются семьями сейчас. Мне там делать нечего совершенно нечего. И теперь даже если позовут я сам никуда не пойду. Просто нет в этом никакого смысла. Вот и результат как изменилась ситуация допустим за полгода.
 Но еще надо сказать что как правило в нашей ситуации все меняется именно в худшую сторону, как бы то нибыло...

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> Лично моё мнение - тебе необходимо . Необходимо обратиться к психотерапевту, пусть "целители" платные - оно этого стоит, это говорит только о их качестве работы.


 У нас таких почти нет, только пнд. А из тех, к которым обращался - ничего не вышло, да и денег нет на них. И почему по-Вашему препарату только усугубят дело ?

----------


## Игорёк

> И почему по-Вашему препарату только усугубят дело ?


 зависимость. Все неприродные зависимости только мешают жить, особенно когда и так жизни нет. тут очень осторожным нужно быть.

----------


## задрот-неудачник

Зависимость если и развивается, тто только от транков. От антидепрессантов ее не бывает. Бывает синдром отмены и рецидив депрессии, как в моем случае. Вообще, все мои сообщения в этой теме и даже то, что я ее здесь создал - во мне говорит депрессия, а не я сам. Хотя конечно это не отменяет правдивости этих сообщений.

----------


## Игорёк

синдром отмены это и есть зависимость по сути.

----------


## 73region

А вы никогда не думали, что ваша жизнь в ваших руках. Может что-то нужно поменять? следить за своим здоровьем, заняться саморазвитием, приобрести новых знакомых с похожими интересами, жить и радоваться жизни! Никто кроме вас вашу жизнь не изменит. 
Составьте себе расписание:
Встать утром, сделать утреннюю пробежку, сходить на работу (если работаете), либо учеба, затем ещё какие-нибудь заняти, но только не сидение за компом!!!Сходите в баньку, возьмите веник, попарьтесь!  Внесете изменения в свою жизнь и внутренне состояние изменится!!! И жизнь увидите другитми глазами!

----------


## taedium_vitae

> Вообще, все мои сообщения в этой теме и даже то, что я ее здесь создал - во мне говорит депрессия, а не я сам.


 Правильно. Сейчас вы в нарастающей панике, приближается 30 лет, а я никто. Когда перевалит за 30 и наложится кризис среднего возраста вообще по потолку ходить будете, потому что будете уже не чувствовать, а знать, что молодость прошла-а-а-а. Не тяните, ответы на болезненные вопросы подождут.

----------


## задрот-неудачник

73region, простите, сэр, но Вам не кажется, что с  того конца монитора советы давать легко ? Вы были в моей шкуре? Нет. То, что вы предлагаете - называется "социализироваться", для меня это практически непосильная задача. По крайней мере сейчас, находясь в страшной депрессии, будет только хуже.   
Как вариант, снова начать принимать антидепрессанты, тогда нервно-психическое состояние нормализуется, и можно будет делать какие-то шаги в этом направлении. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что тогда мне не захочется ничего менять, меня снова будет устраивать моя теперешняя жизнь)

----------


## задрот-неудачник

taedium_vitae, Вы это из собственного опыта пишете ? Я пытаюсь об этом не думать.

----------


## Эндер

> А вы никогда не думали, что ваша жизнь в ваших руках. Может что-то нужно поменять? следить за своим здоровьем, заняться саморазвитием, приобрести новых знакомых с похожими интересами, жить и радоваться жизни! Никто кроме вас вашу жизнь не изменит. 
> Составьте себе расписание:
> Встать утром, сделать утреннюю пробежку, сходить на работу (если работаете), либо учеба, затем ещё какие-нибудь заняти, но только не сидение за компом!!!Сходите в баньку, возьмите веник, попарьтесь!  Внесете изменения в свою жизнь и внутренне состояние изменится!!! И жизнь увидите другитми глазами!


 Случаем на психолога не учитесь или возможно работаете? Просто советы какие-то, мягко говоря не реальные. Как будто из учебника психологии.

----------


## Игорёк

асоциала может понять только асоциал. Надоело читать эти шаблонные советы людей не в теме - гуляйте, общайтесь, будьте уверены в себе, не комплексуйте, ищите работы - неужели невозможно понять что это только причиняет боль и асоциализирует еще больше ?

----------


## taedium_vitae

> taedium_vitae, Вы это из собственного опыта пишете ? Я пытаюсь об этом не думать.


 конечно.
Вы можете сказать, какое событие в будущем больше всего боитесь? Которое, скажем образно, надвигается как стена, начисто лишает воли и закрывает собой будущее.
Для меня таким каждый год БЫЛО необходимость выставляться на днюху на работе.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

..Идеальная среда обитания - это утопия. Хочу предложить несколько рецептов для самозащиты от агрессии внешней Среды, ведь обследования показывают, что 9 из каждых 10 взрослых и детей страдают "экологической загрязненностью" организма.

Различные токсины сильно влияют на наше самочувствие и состояние любимого организма. Постепенно концентрация некоторых из них становится даже больше, чем в окружающей среде. В результате органы перестают нормально функционировать, обмен веществ искажается настолько, что органы сами начинают вырабатывать токсины - организм охватывает цепная реакция экологического отравления.

И концентрация каждого из них может совсем незначительно превышать допустимые нормы, но, собранные вместе, они многократно усиливают разрушительные действия друг друга.

И даже если из загрязненной среды человек вдруг перенесется в абсолютно чистую, потребуется время, чтобы организм освободился от накопившихся в нем  радиоактивных элементов и обмен веществ вернулся на круги своя.

Питательные вещества доставляет только одна система - кровеносная, а отходы удаляют две - кровеносная и лимфатическая.
В некоторых органах, например, в сердце и почках, лимфатическая сеть настолько густа, что лимфологи называют их "лимфатической губкой". Лимфатические капилляры безостановочно, всю жизнь, "высасывают" из окружающего клетки пространства все, что его загрязняет, обеспечивая чистоту среды их обитания. 
Восстановление работы внутри организма обеспечивает хорошие чувства мозгу.

Некоторые травы обладают замечательным свойством усиливать потоки жидкости в организме, управляя гуморальным транспортом в тканях ("гумор" значит жидкость. Как известно, человек на 75% состоит из воды. В крови воды - 5%, в лимфе - меньше 1% остальная вода - в клетках и межклеточном веществе) стимулируя процессы в межклеточном пространстве и таким образом "вымывая" и затем удаляя из организма накопившиеся токсичные продукты обмена (метаболиты).

Они могут помочь, когда отравляющее действие экологических и токсических ядов еще не привело к необратимым нарушениям деятельности органов и тканей.
1))-Календула лекарственная:
настой готовят так: 2 чайные ложки цветков ноготков лекарственных (сухих) заливают двумя стаканами кипятка. Настаивают 15 - 20 минут, процеживают и хранят в прохладном месте. Принимают по полстакана 3 раза в день перед едой; 

2))-Овес обыкновенный: 
стакан овса заливают кипяченой водой комнатной температуры (из расчета 1:2) и оставляют на 12 - 16 часов, затем процеживают настой через марлю. Готовый "кисель" принимают взрослые по полстакана 2 - 3 раза в день, дети по столовой ложке тоже 2 - 3 раза в день;

3))-Мать-и-мачеха:
настой из листьев улучшает лимфатический дренаж почек, заметно ускоряет выведение из почечной ткани ненужных, вредных веществ в лимфатические капилляры. Готовят настой так: 2 столовые ложки измельченных листьев заливают стаканом кипятка. Настаивают 40 - 60 минут, процеживают и принимают по столовой ложке через каждые 1,5 - 2 часа в течение 2 недель. Поддерживающий курс: утром и вечером в течение 2 - 3 месяцев;

4))-Смородина черная:
для приготовления настоя лучше всего использовать молодые листья (их можно и высушить). Перед приготовлением сырье промывают и измельчают. 25 - 30 г листьев заливают пол-литром кипящей воды. Настаивают, укрыв теплым платком или полотенцем. Как только настой остынет, его процеживают. Пьют по полстакана 3 раза в день.
..Все настои можно пить и постоянно, как чай. Часто простое бывает гениальным.

----------


## 73region

Знаете, если ничего не делать, ничего не поменяется. Вы уже прожили 30 лет жизни, которая вас не устраивает. Впереди ещё 30 лет и только вам решать, как вы её проведете. Можете продолжать жить также и ничего не менять, а можете начать все с нового листа. Есть ли в жизни то, что вас радует? Хотя бы какие-то мгновения?

----------


## Кирилллл

> Знаете, если ничего не делать, ничего не поменяется. Вы уже прожили 30 лет жизни, которая вас не устраивает. Впереди ещё 30 лет и только вам решать, как вы её проведете. Можете продолжать жить также и ничего не менять, а можете начать все с нового листа. Есть ли в жизни то, что вас радует? Хотя бы какие-то мгновения?


 Мелочи типо погоды радуют только если у тебя всё путём, если тебя мучает что-то то ты не замечаешь ту же самую погоду. насчёт советов что просто взять пойти и стать президентом, либо ты не знаешь как оно всё устроено, либо тебе мало лет. бесспорно нужно бороться хотя бы потому что делать больше нечего, но и обвинять человека в том что социальные лифты не работают и в том что он родиллся бедным некрасивым глупо.
хотя конечно не люблю когда человек не борется и забивает на всё. лучше ныть периодически раз в неделю но биться за жизнь. хотя возможно это пока

----------


## Игорёк

> а можете начать все с нового листа.


 Типичная фраза людей непонимающих проблему )

----------


## 73region

Ребят, вам ,наверное, просто нравится так жить. Жаловаться, что жизнь гавно и искать жалости и сочувствия. Есть инвалиды у которых нет ног, рук и т.д. но они рвутся жить, радуются жизни и не в обиде на судьбу, что с ними так случилось. У вас все на месте, руки, ноги. Хватит ныть!!! Вперед, только вперед! С улыбкой на лице!!!

----------


## Каин

> Ребят, вам ,наверное, просто нравится так жить. Жаловаться, что жизнь гавно и искать жалости и сочувствия. Есть инвалиды у которых нет ног, рук и т.д. но они рвутся жить, радуются жизни и не в обиде на судьбу, что с ними так случилось. У вас все на месте, руки, ноги. Хватит ныть!!! Вперед, только вперед! С улыбкой на лице!!!


  Вам бы сейчас на минуту мое мышление, вы бы сразу выкинулись бы из окна. Руки, ноги..... Голова, вот проблема.

----------


## 73region

скажите, а вы сами какой-нибудь выход видите из своей ситуации?кроме суицида, конечно. Какой у вас диагноз?

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Автор, Вы поведали нам о "гиперопеке со стороны матери". Немного расскажу чем это позже проявляется, а именно ограждая сыночка от всех проблем, мама сама портит своей гиперопекой. У подобных детей всё есть, напрягаться не надо. Они сильно плачут во взрослом возрасте не получая что-то и не понимая причин, особенно растущие без папы.

Им нужен хороший пинок ("стимул" в переводе).

Такие дети взрослея не сильно помогают родителям. Свои все хорошие качества они стараются загнать внутрь и не показывать, стараясь показать себя плохим, жестоким. 

А воспитание - великий труд. Самовоспитание ещё больше (самоанализ не прост). 

Ещё: подобные детки (даже в 30) редко куда выходят из дому. Их раздражают места, где много людей. В том числе и метро. 

И в стремлении поддержать и оградить родители (мама) заходят так далеко, что многие выросшие вполне взрослые дяди и тёти остаются по-самостоятельности и ответственности на уровне пятилетних. Вырастает немочь бледная, не способная не только отстоять себя словом и силой, но и вообще весь мир воспринимающая как соску, из которой хорошо бы капать вкусному...

Сыновья и дочери ко всему равнодушны, ничего не вызывает интерес, ничто не радует.

Ещё большое значение имеет окружение, в которое человек попадает. Гены в основном определяют характеристики нервной системы, скорость распространения возбуждения и все такое, но вот поведенческие характеристики, мотивация - прежде всего определяются в первую очередь воспитанием и в дальнейшем окружением.

Если любые желания ребенка удовлетворяются автоматически без понимания ценности хотя бы тех же денег - вырастает чер-ти что.

Нельзя давать всё самое хорошее по-первой просьбе. Если он зарабатывает сам и купил себе носовой платок, он для него становится гораздо дороже подаренного ноутбука или других вещей.

Данные дети видят как постоянно родители заняты, как устают, но редко когда предложат свою помощь.

Ещё: материнская и отцовская любовь - очень разные. Отличие в том, что материнская - абсолютно безусловная. Она просто есть всегда, если в норме. Отцовская - всегда обусловлена. Её надо заслужить, если мужчина себя уважает ВСЕГДА.

Эти люди (типаж вырастающий) строят жизнь, плывя по течению и только сама жизнь со временем подкорректирует путь.

Насчёт собеседования, допустим, при устройстве на работу. На хорошую работу. Человеку, молодому, который толком не работал нужна поддержка. При чём такая массированная, чтобы он попробовал приподнести все свои хорошие качества, которые нужны в работе, подумав обязательно, на какие свои черты можно
поставить акцент. Ну, а маме или кто-то, кому он доверяет
все это проговорить (продумать), муссируя хорошие черты и поднимая уверенность.

Подобные родители вырастили целое поколение детей почти неспособных жить. Это совковые родители так сподобились. Хорошо, что кушать позволили самим, а то сейчас на искусственном питании бы сидели. 

А взрослый не всегда прав, даже если это учитель.

Если вдруг находится начитанный человек, все же хорошо, что бы это было хорошим толчком - что ТЫ должен знать больше!

Ведь завтра всё закончится и будет поздно с 0-ля начинать.

Простите за много примеров. Это из жизни .. Мама вчера приехала... весь дом перебрала, всё сварила... а ведь она могла и придти и сказать - дочь, я устала с дороги и голодная, приготовь поесть.

Выживите вы все, вы же не растения в горшке.

От матерей действительно повеситься хочется, которые не понимают, что мальчик в 12 лет уже парень, в 18 мужчина. И отношение к этому хорошо бы проявлять соответсвующее, вовремя помочь, остановить и пнуть куда надо правильную информацию. Научить жить красиво и в общем понимании правильно, оторвать от себя дитя и показать ему светлую жизнь за пределами гнезда. Объясняя, что для людей свойственно помогать родным переступая через себя, как мама делает. Или старается.

Потом уже с радостью отпускают дитя в 20 - 30 лет (поздно - тут уже только самостоятельное мышление), но он никуда не идет, чтобы найти себе увлечение или работу.

За него (её) решают что ему или ей делать. Это было уместно, пока он ребёнок. Когда так поступают со взрослым человеком, он теряет себя, чувствует себя как в тюрьме. Скорее всего, если спросить у автора какая у него мать, он скажет, что она очень его любит, заботится о нем, а это он глупый, ленивый и ни на что не способный. Между прочим это мама так делала, что у него такое мнение о себе. Если есть здесь мама, которая тоже считаетет, что ваш сын почти инвалид, продолжайте в том же духе... (Брависсимо, НИЧЕГО НЕ ПОНЯЛИ).  

Или дайте самостоятельности (взрослости), свободы действий!♥.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ребят, вам ,наверное, просто нравится так жить. Жаловаться, что жизнь гавно и искать жалости и сочувствия. Есть инвалиды у которых нет ног, рук и т.д. но они рвутся жить, радуются жизни и не в обиде на судьбу, что с ними так случилось. У вас все на месте, руки, ноги. Хватит ныть!!! Вперед, только вперед! С улыбкой на лице!!!


 во первых с чего ты взял что инвалиды прутся от жизни, они вообщем то борятся и у них бывают тоже приступы нытья, только ты и я этого не видим. У тебя много знакомых инвалидов, чтобы так говорить что они не в обиде на судьбу? Я писал что несмотря ни на что надо бороться, ты это явно не захотел читать. просто пректрати нести что всё зависит от тебя самого, от тебя самого зависит очень мало вещей. 
Никто не жаловался что жизнь гавно, я говорил что есть несправедливость, есть представь себе. И представь себе что всё что ты видишь по телевизору не на самом деле. 
Вперед, только вперед! С улыбкой на лице!!!
в принципе я не прав ведь ты желаешь только добра, но не всё так просто в нашей жизни. Мне сложно обьяснить это действительно нужно прочуствовать как писал Игорёк. Нужно что то делать не спорю.

----------


## taedium_vitae

> во первых с чего ты взял что инвалиды прутся от жизни, они вообщем то борятся и у них бывают тоже приступы нытья, только ты и я этого не видим. У тебя много знакомых инвалидов, чтобы так говорить что они не в обиде на судьбу? Я писал что несмотря ни на что надо бороться, ты это явно не захотел читать. просто пректрати нести что всё зависит от тебя самого, от тебя самого зависит очень мало вещей. 
> Никто не жаловался что жизнь гавно, я говорил что есть несправедливость, есть представь себе. И представь себе что всё что ты видишь по телевизору не на самом деле. 
> Вперед, только вперед! С улыбкой на лице!!!
> в принципе я не прав ведь ты желаешь только добра, но не всё так просто в нашей жизни. Мне сложно обьяснить это действительно нужно прочуствовать как писал Игорёк. Нужно что то делать не спорю.


 Да не надо ему это объяснять, бесполезно, пусть человек говорит что хочет, гормоны играют и хорошо, порадуемся за него. А то еще загонится из сочувствия, пополнит наши нестройные ряды депрессивных.



> Или дайте самостоятельности (взрослости), свободы действий!


 Как-то прочитал, что наибольший всплеск депрессивных настроений в цивилизованном мире возникает после светлого семейного праздника Рождества (НГ). Вся самооценка, которую взрослый человек накапливает за год (за исключением того, что теряется в еще один светлый праздник День Благодарения) летит со свистом к чертовой бабушке. Папы и мамы везде одинаковые. И что самое удивительное, ведь они сами натерпелись в свое время от своих родителей, тещь, тестей, свекров и свекровей, однако ж. Я еще ребенком с удивлением наблюдал, как мой отец (троих детей) безропотно исполняет команды своей мамы. Великая загадка природы.

----------


## Каин

> скажите, а вы сами какой-нибудь выход видите из своей ситуации?кроме суицида, конечно. Какой у вас диагноз?


 Не вижу. Мой диагноз таков "Отвращение жизни"

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Людей загнанных в депрессию нелегко понять и вытянуть. Это как Иисус Христос говорит "Встань и иди" парализованному. Только прочувствов годы долгого затяжного такого сна реально знать, как это вставать

----------


## Кирилллл

> дружба. Муж приходит домой утром.
> Жена:"Где был?"
> Муж:"У друга ночевал".
> Она звонит 10 его друзьям. У 6 ночевал. У 4 еще спит. вставать


 ))))Хорош анекдот.
Это у тебя с мужем так реально было?

----------


## Каин

Я лично не считаю, что нахожусь в депрессии. Жизнь дерьмо. и не потому что я так вижу, а на самом деле все прекрасно.. Я это видинье себе не выбирал. Его дала мне жизнь.Прекрасная жизнь не даст виденье "жизнь дерьмо".

----------


## Сахасрара

Алекса, это всё про меня, точь-в точь. Только вот что делать теперь...

----------


## Каин

У человека проблемы. И сразу же первый вопрос, "а отношение с матерью". Читаешь Фрейда, и просто передергивает, сплошь и рядом и веде бесконечный "эдипов комплекс". Сам больной им был и решил, что это проблема просто глобальная мировая.

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> Я лично не считаю, что нахожусь в депрессии. Жизнь дерьмо. и не потому что я так вижу, а на самом деле все прекрасно.. Я это видинье себе не выбирал. Его дала мне жизнь.Прекрасная жизнь не даст виденье "жизнь дерьмо".


 Да, но без депрессии твой взгляд на жизнь бы изменился в позитивную сторону, даже если жизнь на самом деле дерьмо. И о мыслях о суициде тем более бы и следа не осталось. У бомжей вон жизнь самое настоящее дерьмо, но они как-то не унывают, живут (не все конечно).
Алекса из Киева - если вы про меня писали, то что-то правда, что-то нет. Большая часть - нет). Но что точно правда - в большинстве случаев мне действительно надо дать "пинка", чтобы я куда-то пошел и начал что-то делать. 
И о гиперопеке, кстати: она продолжается до сих пор! То есть, к примеру, если бы я теоретически захотел ночью куда-то пойти, ну там, ночной клуб или еще что, то мать ни за что бы меня не выпустила, просто встала бы у двери и не выпускала.) Вот так.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

У меня нет мужа. Мне 27 лет. Не разу не было мужа. 

И я в депрессии уже год. Моя жизнь тоже типа дерьма, только я сразу закрываю глаза, когда начинаю думать об этом. У меня по-общим параметрам есть всё что б было прекрасно.
..Тоже ничего не выбирала, что-то само дано, на что-то напоролась. Прекрасная жизнь - размытое понятие.. для меня.. Ладно.. Домой ухожу с работы. Уставшая.. как всегда

----------


## Каин

> Да, но без депрессии твой взгляд на жизнь бы изменился в позитивную сторону, даже если жизнь на самом деле дерьмо. И о мыслях о суициде тем более бы и следа не осталось. У бомжей вон жизнь самое настоящее дерьмо, но они как-то не унывают, живут (не все конечно).


 Мой взгляд на жизнь изменился если бы моя жизнь изменилась. И депрессия тут ни причем. Если я не могу делать, то что хочу,причем здесь депрессия? 
Я когда то давно болел депрессией.  Это совсем другое. Твое мышление существенно при этом снижается (тормозишь,тупишь)

----------


## задрот-неудачник

Алекса, Киев, мужа не было, но отношения то были ? 
Каин, депрессии разные бывают, сильные и не очень, разные формы (апатичные, тревожные и т.п).

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса,Киев,

Про гиперопеку сильно, читал как про себя..Все так и есть, точнее было. Сейчас я непозволяю таких вольностей. Но уже поздно, дело сделано. 

 Как только прихожу домой начинается разговор - там суп, там картошка, бери, а хлебушка тебе нарезать ? Я - я сам приготовлю и нарежу. Если что надо - попрошу.. Это почти слово в слово каждое утро когда прихожу со смены. 
 Когда бабушка получает пенсию, постоянно пытается мне всучить сумму денег. Вот недавно она пыталась дать мне 3000р - не взял. Обиделась, Попробовала еще раз через пару дней - опять не взял. Еще раз - не взял, Сегодня был последний раз, потому что она уехала. Но я уверен что она мне позвонит и скажет - "там на полке лежит конверт, деньги там. надо - бери"..
Мама, когда захит в комнату, постоянно пытается меня погладить по голове, Я одергиваюсь, прошу не трогать. Она - ну я хочу! Я - малоли что ты хочешь! А я если я вдруг захочу тебя пнуть ?... 
 Называет меня Женечкой, при этом знает что меня это разрожает, я начинаю грубо разговаривать, и начинаются перепалки, похожие друг на друга как 2 капли воды, слово в слово. 
Если я покупаю домой продукты, мне неприменно должны вернуть деньги. Причем все до копеечки и с лихвой, типа за доставку. Последний скандал был когда попросили купить 2 мешка сахара, сходил - купил, давай вручать деньги - кое-как отбился.. 
 При разговре с посторонними людьми, мама пытается меня как-то ущепнуть, улыбается, словно хвастается тем какой замечательный у нее сынок, как бы провоцирует на зависть. Пытается постоянно похвалить (публично). Хотя много раз умолял ее делать вид как буд-то меня нет, ничего не говорить в мой адрес, только по делу, без улыбок и шуточек - бесполезно. 
 Ой, да тут до бесконечно сти писать можно. Уйти мне некуда, нет денег, работу я не могу найти из-за своих социальных проблем. Спасает то что есть гараж, и иногда живу там. Это единственное место которое я могу назвать домом, и где чувствую себя спокойно...
 Но это только пол беды, вторая проблема это физические недостатки, банальная физическая слабость, отсутствие внимания противоположенного пола + отец алкоголик (проще говоря его не было). Т.е. нет ниодного аргумента для становления себя.
Я думаю что 90% задротов-неудачников - дрищи. А в совокупности тот самый результат о котором и идет речь...
 Как правильно выразился один местный философ - "наше дело - труба"........

----------


## Каин

> Каин, депрессии разные бывают, сильные и не очень, разные формы (апатичные, тревожные и т.п).


 У меня никакой нет.
 Значит ты на самом деле "парень рубаха", просто временно болен?

----------


## Игорёк

Каин,



> Если я не могу делать, то что хочу, причем здесь депрессия ?


 Это называется "фрустрация". Самый подходящий термин.

----------


## Каин

> Каин,
> 
> Это называется "фрустрация". Самый подходящий термин.


  Я например, хотел бегать быстрее_ всех_. Не могу. а хотел бы. Это фрустрация? Я, действительно, не очень то в этой теме.

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> Значит ты на самом деле "парень рубаха", просто временно болен?


 Нет, на самом деле я задрот-асоциал. И болен я постоянно, просто сейчас обострение.

----------


## Каин

> Нет, на самом деле я задрот-асоциал. И болен я постоянно, просто сейчас обострение.


 Болен, так. Значит если вылечишься то перестанешь быть задрот -асоциалом?

----------


## задрот-неудачник

Возможно. Но для этого надо вылечиться полностью, что мало реально. Я писал про то, что если депрессия не такая сильная, то само мышление меняется в лучшую сторону, вне зависимости от обстоятельств внешних. Начинаешь смотреть на жизнь более  оптимистично. Есть с чем сравнивать - как было, и как сейчас. 
Другое дело, что по идее этим надо пользоваться и пока есть момент, начинать вытаскивать себя из "жопы", а я как-то сразу забиваю..

----------


## Игорёк

> Я например, хотел бегать быстрее_ всех_. Не могу. а хотел бы. Это фрустрация? Я, действительно, не очень то в этой теме.


 Нет, это цель, Фрустрация - невозможность реализации желания. Если бы ты бегал быстрее всех, и у тебя ампутировали бы ступню (отморозил допустим по пьяне), а у тетя чемпионат мира на носу, то как раз началась бы фрустрация.
Депрессия и фрустрация это синонимы, Просто слово депрессия настолько стереотипное, что в обиходе означает хроническое нытьё, Фрустрация - просто более выгодное слово в этом смысле.

----------


## Игорёк

> Возможно. Но для этого надо вылечиться полностью, что мало реально. Я писал про то, что если депрессия не такая сильная, то само мышление меняется в лучшую сторону, вне зависимости от обстоятельств внешних. Начинаешь смотреть на жизнь более  оптимистично. Есть с чем сравнивать - как было, и как сейчас. 
> Другое дело, что по идее этим надо пользоваться и пока есть момент, начинать вытаскивать себя из "жопы", а я как-то сразу забиваю..


 ... в надежде что все разрешиться само-собой.. До боли знакомо ))  Плюсую весь пост.

----------


## Каин

> Нет, это цель, Фрустрация - невозможность реализации желания. Если бы ты бегал быстрее всех, и у тебя ампутировали бы ступню (отморозил допустим по пьяне), а у тетя чемпионат мира на носу, то как раз началась бы фрустрация.
> Депрессия и фрустрация это синонимы, Просто слово депрессия настолько стереотипное, что в обиходе означает хроническое нытьё, Фрустрация - просто более выгодное слово в этом смысле.


 Так значит, лишившись депрессии(фрустрации) проблема все равно не исчезнет?

----------


## Каин

> Возможно. Но для этого надо вылечиться полностью, что мало реально. Я писал про то, что если депрессия не такая сильная, то само мышление меняется в лучшую сторону, вне зависимости от обстоятельств внешних. Начинаешь смотреть на жизнь более  оптимистично. Есть с чем сравнивать - как было, и как сейчас. 
> Другое дело, что по идее этим надо пользоваться и пока есть момент, начинать вытаскивать себя из "жопы", а я как-то сразу забиваю..


 Не знаю. Я конечно не до конца представляю эту проблему. Но я все таки думаю, что это не болезнь, а просто такой характер, душа, сердце,мышление. В общем это данность сформированная возможно генами,возможно воспитанием, и еще различными факторами. Человек сформировался именно таким и ничего он с эти не поделает. В отличие от болезни, которую теоретически все-таки возможно излечить. Здесь же это Сам человек. Невозможно вылечиться от себя самого. Иначе стать другим человеком.

----------


## taedium_vitae

Поэтому надо либо идти к психиатру, чтобы он диагностировал болезнь, либо перестать себя лечить и начать считать всю х..ю, которая творится, творилась и будет твориться нормой во ВСЁМ ее х..м многообразии. Ну, либо ждать, что прилетит добрый волшебник и нанесет черепно-мозговую травму, которая, возможно, перестроит работу организма на новый лад.

----------


## Кирилллл

> У меня нет мужа. Мне 27 лет. Не разу не было мужа. 
> 
> И я в депрессии уже год. Моя жизнь тоже типа дерьма, только я сразу закрываю глаза, когда начинаю думать об этом. У меня по-общим параметрам есть всё что б было прекрасно.
> ..Тоже ничего не выбирала, что-то само дано, на что-то напоролась. Прекрасная жизнь - размытое понятие.. для меня.. Ладно.. Домой ухожу с работы. Уставшая.. как всегда


 извини не хотел обидеть, но анекдот правда был смешной. Я громко и неприлично ржал над этим анекдотом, хотя что там смешного.

----------


## Сахасрара

> извини не хотел обидеть, но анекдот правда был смешной. Я громко и неприлично ржал над этим анекдотом, хотя что там смешного.


 у тебя не шизофрения? нет?)

----------


## Тьма

Не знаю, не вижу я у топикстартера будущего в обществе. Он умудрился просидеть сиднем до 30 лет не почесавшись и давно пустил корни за своим компом как дендройд, следовательно ни сил, ни желания на то, чтобы выкарабкаться, у него не имеется. Пусть сидит и дальше, не так уж и долго осталось, скоро наступит GAME OVER.

----------


## Игорёк

> Не знаю. Я конечно не до конца представляю эту проблему. Но я все таки думаю, что это не болезнь, а просто такой характер, душа, сердце,мышление. В общем это данность сформированная возможно генами,возможно воспитанием, и еще различными факторами. Человек сформировался именно таким и ничего он с эти не поделает. В отличие от болезни, которую теоретически все-таки возможно излечить. Здесь же это Сам человек. Невозможно вылечиться от себя самого. Иначе стать другим человеком.


 Я это очень хорошо чувствую, сейчас обьясню:
Мужская нереализация. 
1. физическая сила. Т.е. я смотрю на других мужиков и понимаю что они физически сильнее меня, не то что я об этом думаю, я чувствую это. И мне от этого становится неприятно. Когда кто-то есть рядом, появляется некая конкуренция, тогда я и осознаю что я слаб.  Когда я один, этого нет. С мужчинами еще слебее меня (а таких 0.5-1%) я чувствую себя очень спокойно, более важно, величественно, я не нервничаю, вообщем точно также как когда один, может быть даже лучше (поскольку есть возможность сравнения ).
2. Сексуальная фрустрация. Когда я нахожусь в компании женщин, я ощущаю свою ничтожность, и понимаю что как обьект уважения, восхощения, силы, надежности я никто, пустое место, и чувствую свою полную бесполезность в этом плане. В компании мужчин я осознаю что у них этих проблем нет, что женщины к ним относятся с уважением, с интересом. Что они в этом вопросе намного опытнее меня и "старше".
 В разнополой компании и понимаю, что все эти люди выше меня, свободнее, что они могут заниматься и занимаются сексом, что они могут понравится друг другу взаимно. 

Эти чувства как бы подсознательные, не то чтобы я думаю об этом, просто принимаю это как данность, Я это знаю и всё. И так было всегда, всю сознательную жизнь, т.е. несколько лет. За это время и вырабатываются фобии, не сразу, вначале они проявляются просто в виде редкой паники, нервов, особенно когда происходит какая-то нестандартная многолюдная ситуация. Потом с годами это переходит в хроническое состояние - вроде все нормально, а начинаешь нервничать, начинаешь думать об этом, и от этого нервничаешь еще больше, при этом осознаешь, что ты выглядишь полным идиотом. Но ничего с этим поделать не можешь. Самый хороший способ успокоится - уединиться. Через 2-3 минуты все проходит.

----------


## taedium_vitae

> В разнополой компании и понимаю, что все эти люди выше меня, свободнее, что они могут заниматься и занимаются сексом, что они могут понравится друг другу взаимно.


 *Ничто так не взбодряет, как вид испуганного человека*. Я и сам с удовольствием пользуюсь теперь этим принципом, так же как и окружающие время от времени могут (а раньше это было практически всегда) "попользоваться" мной. Мне не жалко.
ЗЫ.  Очень точно описал ощущения +

----------


## Игорёк

taedium_vitae, не надо этим пользоваться, ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет. Поскольку стимул к росту становится неактуальным. Нужно искать максимально пожохих людей, и всемсте расти, симметрично. Не как это делают всякие панки эмо и другие (обьединяясь и отрешаясь от социума), а наоборот вместе постепенно вливаться в социум. 
 Когда я нахожусь рядом с человеком более слабым, я чувствую себя комфортно, но это обманчивое чувство, на самом деле я - ничтожество. Просто тот еще ничтожнее меня, что дает времнное облегчение, но никак не решает проблему, и не решит. А проблемы все-таки надо именно решать, а не приспосабливаться под них.

----------


## taedium_vitae

> taedium_vitae, не надо этим пользоваться, ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет. Поскольку стимул к росту становится неактуальным. Нужно искать максимально пожохих людей, и всемсте расти, симметрично. Не как это делают всякие панки эмо и другие (обьединяясь и отрешаясь от социума), а наоборот вместе постепенно вливаться в социум. 
> Когда я нахожусь рядом с человеком более слабым, я чувствую себя комфортно, но это обманчивое чувство, на самом деле я - ничтожество. Просто тот еще ничтожнее меня, что дает времнное облегчение, но никак не решает проблему, и не решит. А проблемы все-таки надо именно решать, а не приспосабливаться под них.


 А с чего вы взяли, что в социум надо вливаться? Что такое социум, где он? Эти люди, ниже которых вы себя считаете, это что, единое целое? У них есть какая-то общая тайна, к которой вы еще не допущены? Присмотритесь к ним повнимательнее и получайте удовольствие от малого, а не гоняйтесь за фантомами светлого будущего. Если вам хорошо, этого уже достаточно, если дерьмово, значит просто дерьмово, а не потому что вы хуже других.

----------


## Кирилллл

> у тебя не шизофрения? нет?)


 Ну документально я здоров и годен к армии, значит нет.

----------


## Игорёк

> А с чего вы взяли, что в социум надо вливаться? Что такое социум, где он? Эти люди, ниже которых вы себя считаете, это что, единое целое? У них есть какая-то общая тайна, к которой вы еще не допущены? Присмотритесь к ним повнимательнее и получайте удовольствие от малого, а не гоняйтесь за фантомами светлого будущего. Если вам хорошо, этого уже достаточно, если дерьмово, значит просто дерьмово, а не потому что вы хуже других.


 Социум это как правило счастливые люди, покрайней мере относительно нас. А куда без него? Я не хочу жить в лесу и прятаться, в идеале хотел бы иметь нормальную семью и нормальных детей, хотя с ужасом прихожу к выводу что это невозможно, и даже если будут дети, то я всю жизнь буду бояться за то что они вырастут такими же уродами как я, а если буду бояться, то так оно и будет, что приведет к стаданиям и их, и меня как следствие...

----------


## 73region

Я смотрю многие из вас жалуются на свою физическую слабость. Чтобы быть физически-сльным нужно заниматься спортом! От того, что вы сидите и ничего не делаете мускулы у вас не появятся. Для занятий спортом даже не обязательно за деньги ходить в спорт зал. Можно выполнять упражнения дома, бегать на улице. самое главное начать, когда вы увидите первые результаты, вы поймете, что можете добиться многово и вас будет уже не остановить. Начните заниматься собой!!!!!
Счастье - это внутреннее состояние души. Пишите, что все изменится, если жизнь изменится. А как ваша жизнь изменится, если вы опять же ничего для этого не делаете. Кто роме вас может её изменить? 
Другой разговор, если у вас действительно есть проблемы со здоровьем в психичском плане. тогда необходимо проходить лечение. 
Для девушки, которая страдает, что у нее нет мужа. Поверьте мне, что наличие мужа, это ещё не признак счастливой жизни. У меня очень много знакомых, которые замужем и несчастны. Не зацикливайтесь на этом, как на проблеме. Развивайтесь, следите за своим здоровьем, ведь это самое главное!
Хочу пожелать вам всем крепкого здоровья! Каждый день проживайте с улыбкой на лице и с благодарностью, что вам дано ег прожить.
Недавно у меня знакомые разбились на машине. Жизнерадостные были люди, жили и хотели жить, но так сложились обстоятельства, что теперь их нет с нами. Вам дано жить и вы не цените эту возможность, а кто-то так хочет жить, но .......

----------


## Игорёк

73region, 
каждый решает свои проблемы сам, поскольку лучше знает на что он способен, если адекватно может расценить свои силы. 
Бегать по утрам это не для всех, я например не смогу, потому что по утрам мне очень плохо. Спортом обычно занимаются свободные люди, у кторых все хорошо. В депрессии с неврозами это делать очень сложно. Проверенно ☺
 Я делаю машину, и ищу друзей и проблемных девушек по инету, это конечно ерунда, но это все что я могу сделать пока.

----------


## 73region

Не бегайте по утрам, начните с пеших прогулок. Просто проснитсь пораньше, выйдите на улицу, почувствуйте какой там прекрасный свежий воздух. Походите медленным шагом пешком. Занимаются спортом умные люди, которые знают, что если не будет здоровья, то заработать себе на жизнь будет очень сложно. Поэтому они укрепляют свой организм, берегут его.

----------


## 73region

У меня склалывается впечатление, что сидящие тут люди вовсе не решают свои проблемы. Вы пишите, что они знают на что они способны. Я только и вижу сообщения. "Я не способен ни на что, я ничтожество". Это разве знают на что они способны?

----------


## taedium_vitae

*Игорёк*
Читая вас, как будто себя вижу 5-10 летней давности, один в один.
Вы делаете ошибку, перенося свое тяжелое психическое состояние на морально-этические качества (урод, чмо и т.д.) Понятно, что это замкнутый круг, но в этом месте его и нужно разорвать, избавьтесь хотя-бы от этой подписи. Такая "откровенность" вистов вам от окружающих не добавит, а вас все глубже в землю забивает.
Кстати, ты ("ты", "вы", чего-то меня заносит) не пробовал, те деньги, которые пихает мать, складывать на счет в банке? И ей будешь делать приятно, и пригодится они однажды могут ей же. Заработал, халтурка, лотерейный билет, тут что угодно можно придумать

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> Не знаю, не вижу я у топикстартера будущего в обществе. Он умудрился просидеть сиднем до 30 лет не почесавшись и давно пустил корни за своим компом как дендройд, следовательно ни сил, ни желания на то, чтобы выкарабкаться, у него не имеется. Пусть сидит и дальше, не так уж и долго осталось, скоро наступит GAME OVER.


 Не надо гнать волну. Не будет гейм овера, если не будет депрессии. Я знаю по крайней мере несколько человек (мужского пола), ситуация которых аналогична моей, но им уже за 40. Они просто смирились с этим и живут спокойно.
Интересно, а бывают девушки-асоциалки (задротки) ? Хотел бы с такой познакомиться.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Интересно, а бывают девушки-асоциалки (задротки) ? Хотел бы с такой познакомиться.


 После такой фразы у ТС точно не всё потеряно!)

----------


## mertvec

Печально,но у меня такая же ситуация как у тс.Мне правда не 30 а 20,но сути дела это не меняет...почти.

----------


## Игорёк

73region, 
 Ты б вначале написал свою историю, и сообщил бы какими судьбами ты вообще тут оказался, а там уже я бы решил как тебе отвечать, Если у тебя не было таких проблем как у нас, я бы просто не стал с тобой разговаривать, потому что ты бы всеравно ни чего не понял. 
 Если твоя история будет примерно такой - Я был девственником до 30 лет, меня отшило прмерно 20 девченок, родители - неудачники, отец - алкоголик, я - конченый закомплексованый урод. Но мне это просто надоело, я на все забил, пошел на работу, занялся спортом, открыл свой бизнес, купил островок в индонезийском заливе, построил дворец и завел там гарем.. А также выйграл конкурс по версии одного фешенебельного шурнала в номинации "семец года".. 
Тогда я встану перед тобой на колени и скажу - Хочу быть твои учеником! научи меня жить!....

----------


## Игорёк

> *Игорёк*
> Читая вас, как будто себя вижу 5-10 летней давности, один в один.
> Вы делаете ошибку, перенося свое тяжелое психическое состояние на морально-этические качества (урод, чмо и т.д.) Понятно, что это замкнутый круг, но в этом месте его и нужно разорвать, избавьтесь хотя-бы от этой подписи. Такая "откровенность" вистов вам от окружающих не добавит, а вас все глубже в землю забивает.
> Кстати, ты ("ты", "вы", чего-то меня заносит) не пробовал, те деньги, которые пихает мать, складывать на счет в банке? И ей будешь делать приятно, и пригодится они однажды могут ей же. Заработал, халтурка, лотерейный билет, тут что угодно можно придумать


 Жаль мою тему пришлось удалить, там я уточнял, что мои физические недостатки сейчас меня не сильно беспокоят, они сделали свое дело в юности (когда это особо актуально и имеет большое значение), и отошли в тень. 
 по поводу денег скажу так - я не собираюсь их не от кого принимать, ни в какой форме, у меня нет материальных проблем по большому счету. Мои запросы чуть превышают мой достаток, но никакой беды я в этом не вижу, ибо есть проблемы куда посерьезней...
 И вообще, друзья, давайте начинать общение с собственных историй ?! Получается что мы доступны всем, а вы, давая советы, ничего о себе толком не говорите. А советы давать всегда очень легко. Не спроста же вы на этом форуме оказались ?.

----------


## Эндер

Думаю не стоит столь категорично. Просто он хотел помочь. Другое дело что не каждый умеет это делать. Он сначала написал довольно дельный совет, пусть и почти не реальный, но хочу отметить возможный. А на него наехали толпой. Конечно определенная обида, как следствие. Но и он должен понять, что в проблему нужно вникнуть. Шаблонные советы тоже имеют некий смысл, но врядли они сумеют помочь. Радует что он хотя бы попытался. Здесь не смог помочь, а кому другому возможно и сумел, кто знает. Не надо заранее настраивать себе друг против друга. Думаю здесь у многих людей и без того достаточно проблем, что б еще и собачиться друг с другом (пускай и в довольно цивильной форме). Постарайтесь понять друг друга. Или найдите себе интерпретатора )

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, я рассказывал о своих проблемах много где, и все пишут примерно одно и тоже, только единицы пишут по делу и соглашаются. Просто надоело читать людей, которые в этом ничего не понимают. У них и так все хорошо, и их проблемы просто ерунда по сравнению с нашими, но для них они кажутся трагедией, а наши проблемы им кажутся трусостью и слабость, хотя я уверен в том что их проблемы это именно трусость и слабость, поскольку все козыри у них есть, просто они ими не пользуются, их жизнь не научила ценить какие-то вещи, они для них обыденность, а для нас - непреодалимая мечта.  

 Ульяновец, ты приведи факты - когда расстался с девственностью ? были ли у тебя драки, и сколько раз в побеждал в них ? были ли у тебя девченки которых ты отшивал ? Тоесть приведи те основные мометны из жизни, когда мальчик в тебе превращался в мужчину. Как это происходило ?

----------


## Игорёк

Протсо так, для справки:
Вчера на другом форуме мне написал один человек в личку свою историю, общение началось примерно так - "Твоя ситуация очень похажа на мою, те же проблемы. В 20 лет я употреблял наркотики, потом забрали в армию, там я завязал с наркотой, до армии в моем городе у меня была девушка которая меня ждала, но в армии в том городе где служил, я познакомился с другой, которая меня полюбила, но я ее не любил, просто ради секса мутил с ней, по оканчании службы я вернулся в свой город, но отношения с той девушкой из городе не сложились, тогда я плюнул и уехал к той что ждала по месту службы. Отношения развились, полюбил, дело дошло до свадьбы, появился ребенок, устроился на работу".... И этот челвек мне смеет давать советы ?!!!!!!!! Что будучи 19 летним сопляком у него была девушка, почему ? - все очевидно.. И чем его ситуация похожа на мою? я так и не понял (он алкоголик, разве что этим).. 
Одиночество (изначальное и полное, а не временное) подразумевает в себе очень много, почти все те проблемы которые есть у нормальных людей - бесплодие, смерть детей,  неопределенность в профессии, отсутствие дружеского общения, фобии, да все что угодно.. В одиночестве не может быть ничего,  и то что например мун-лайт переживает по поводу вырезанной маточной трубы, по сравнению с нашей ситуацией мелочь, нам не надо ничего вырезать, лечить, мы бездетны по определению. Просто потому что в одиночестве родить невозможно, да и незачем. 
 Они (мун-лайт и ее муж) уже нас переросли, и хотят перейти к следующему этапу - рождению детей, а нам до этого этапа еще ой как далеко, на по возрасту, по более серьеным причинам, и чья тогда проблема глубже ? кто кому может больше рассказать о жизни ? Риторический вопрос...

----------


## Moon_lady

> Протсо так, для справки:
> Вчера на другом форуме мне написал один человек в личку свою историю, общение началось примерно так - "Твоя ситуация очень похажа на мою, те же проблемы. В 20 лет я употреблял наркотики, потом забрали в армию, там я завязал с наркотой, до армии в моем городе у меня была девушка которая меня ждала, но в армии в том городе где служил, я познакомился с другой, которая меня полюбила, но я ее не любил, просто ради секса мутил с ней, по оканчании службы я вернулся в свой город, но отношения с той девушкой из городе не сложились, тогда я плюнул и уехал к той что ждала по месту службы. Отношения развились, полюбил, дело дошло до свадьбы, появился ребенок, устроился на работу".... И этот челвек мне смеет давать советы ?!!!!!!!! Что будучи 19 летним сопляком у него была девушка, почему ? - все очевидно.. И чем его ситуация похожа на мою? я так и не понял (он алкоголик, разве что этим).. 
> Одиночество (изначальное и полное, а не временное) подразумевает в себе очень много, почти все те проблемы которые есть у нормальных людей - бесплодие, смерть детей,  неопределенность в профессии, отсутствие дружеского общения, фобии, да все что угодно.. В одиночестве не может быть ничего,  и то что например мун-лайт переживает по поводу вырезанной маточной трубы, по сравнению с нашей ситуацией мелочь, нам не надо ничего вырезать, лечить, мы бездетны по определению. Просто потому что в одиночестве родить невозможно, да и незачем. 
>  Они (мун-лайт и ее муж) уже нас переросли, и хотят перейти к следующему этапу - рождению детей, а нам до этого этапа еще ой как далеко, на по возрасту, по более серьеным причинам, и чья тогда проблема глубже ? кто кому может больше рассказать о жизни ? Риторический вопрос...


 Знаешь, может конечно тебе мои проблемы и кажутся мелочью, не стоит обсуждать их в таком тоне, тем более, что проблема намного глубже и больше просто "вырезанной маточной трубы", у меня был этап полного одиночества, когда я осталась совсем одна, без поддержки, не было друзей, не было компьютера, что бы вот так вот обсудить свои проблемы с такими же как я, отец запойный алкоголик, мама трудоголик, даже не знаю что из этого страшней, и плевать все на меня и мои проблемы хотели, а в школе у меня вообще ад был, надо мной издевались, и не только на словах, потому что национальностью не вышла (я метиска, на половину кореянка), (да и сейчас есть пара уродов которые отравляют жизнь), но это уже действительно стало казаться мелочью, знаешь какой у меня был огромный комплекс, я пила таблетки, лезла в петлю, но поняла, что это не выход, но я смогла со всем этим справиться сама, без помощи, и я хочу помочь другим. 
Еще об одиночестве, я не знаю в чем именно заключается твоя проблема, почему ты одинок, кстати, что значит "изначальное одиночество", тебя оставили новорожденного на улице и с тех пор ты один?(извини, за сарказм, больше не буду, просто зацепил за живое), просто расскажу про одного знакомого (допустим зовут его Игорь), знаю я его очень давно, ему 29 лет, он беден, т.к. не кому было его поддержать, мама повесилась когда ему было лет 16, отец очень сильно пил, потом тоже повесился, Игорю было 24, вот похоронил он отца, и остался один, у него нет друзей, девушки никогда не было и нет, не красавец, нормальной работы тоже нет, так по заработкам бегает. Но он верит что все будет хорошо, одиноким себя не ощущает, старается что то изменить в своей жизни, т.е. найти нормальную работу, наладить взаимоотношения с людьми ну и т.д. Я бы наверное не смогла бы так. И давай не будем больше спорить, чьи проблемы сложней и глубже, я здесь не для этого,  давай попробуем эти проблемы решить.

----------


## 73region

Moon_lady  низкий поклон за такую хорошую мысль

----------


## Игорёк

> у меня был этап полного одиночества


 Этап это не жизнь. факт хотябы в том что я старше на 3 года... 
Твой пример с Игорем - Ты уверена что у него точно никого нет и небыло ? Может быть он пользуется услугами проституток (для справки - я не могу воспользоваться по физике). Из своего - дед и бабушка у меня сироты, не помню точно возраст но с детства, и ничего, встретились, поженились и прожили большую и счастливую жизнь..  
 Вот про мать трудоголика хорошо сказано, только сейчас задумался что у меня такая же. Спасибо за мысль..

----------


## Игорёк

Moon_lady,
еще скажу..
 одна маточная труба - не повод для отчаяния, то что было в прошлом - мелочи. Кореянка ты, родители, это все уже не важно для нас. Важно то что с нами происходит сегодня, а из того что было важно сделать правильные выводы. 
Знаешь, на этом форуме были женщины куда постарше тебя, которые с гордостью заявляли о своей фригидности, о нежелении иметь детей, семью. У тебя же изначально правильное направление, и есть реальная возжность все это заиметь. Это ни может не вызывать уважения. 
Вообщем остается только порадоваться за тебя, позавидовать в хорошем смысле, и недеяться что у тебя все получиться...

И извини за мун-лайт, невнимательность...

----------


## Moldovan

> Интересно, а бывают девушки-асоциалки (задротки) ? Хотел бы с такой познакомиться.


 Да бывают ... Есть такие ,что с трудом вспоминают улицу на которой живут,не в состоянии распоряжаться своим имуществом,не пользуются мобилкой,шарахаются от мужиков ...
Найти такую - настоящий клад.Дрочи на нее - не хочу.

----------


## Игорёк

такая девушка - мечта задрота ) 
В жизни думаю их достаточно много, но в инете их нет. Проверял..

----------


## Сахасрара

> Знаешь, на этом форуме были женщины куда постарше тебя, которые с гордостью заявляли о своей фригидности, о нежелении иметь детей, семью. У тебя же изначально правильное направление, и есть реальная возжность все это заиметь. Это ни может не вызывать уважения.


 Они заявляли это без всяких эмоций и тем более гордости) ты прям не можешь не упомянуть об этом)) То,что ты себе придумал некие "правильные" ориентиры, не значит, что они правильны для всех. Когда уже поймёшь?!

----------


## Moon_lady

> Moon_lady  низкий поклон за такую хорошую мысль


 Спасибо. :Smile:

----------


## Moon_lady

> Этап это не жизнь. факт хотябы в том что я старше на 3 года... 
> Твой пример с Игорем - Ты уверена что у него точно никого нет и небыло ? Может быть он пользуется услугами проституток (для справки - я не могу воспользоваться по физике). Из своего - дед и бабушка у меня сироты, не помню точно возраст но с детства, и ничего, встретились, поженились и прожили большую и счастливую жизнь..  
>  Вот про мать трудоголика хорошо сказано, только сейчас задумался что у меня такая же. Спасибо за мысль..


 Старше на 3 года это еще не значит, что жизнь закончилась, моя тетя вообще нашла свою вторую половинку в 50 лет, но я желаю тебе найти ее намного раньше.
У Игоря просто нет денег на проституток, а если и были девушки легкого поведения, то согласись что это все равно не то, думаю лучше вообще ни с кем, чем с кем попало, еще и подцепить какую нибудь болячку можно, я знаю, что он снимает напряжение играя в плейстейшн. Кстати откуда такая уверенность, что ты не сможешь никому понравиться, и так и не найдешь свою половинку?

----------


## Moon_lady

> Moon_lady,
> еще скажу..
>  одна маточная труба - не повод для отчаяния, то что было в прошлом - мелочи. Кореянка ты, родители, это все уже не важно для нас. Важно то что с нами происходит сегодня, а из того что было важно сделать правильные выводы. 
> Знаешь, на этом форуме были женщины куда постарше тебя, которые с гордостью заявляли о своей фригидности, о нежелении иметь детей, семью. У тебя же изначально правильное направление, и есть реальная возжность все это заиметь. Это ни может не вызывать уважения. 
> Вообщем остается только порадоваться за тебя, позавидовать в хорошем смысле, и недеяться что у тебя все получиться...
> 
> И извини за мун-лайт, невнимательность...


 Да что ты зациклился на этой трубе  :Smile: , я же тебе говорю, что помимо нее еще много других разных проблем, и они навалились всей кучей, просто не хочу их все описывать, стараюсь как то сама их разрулить. А про тех женщин, то я думаю, что у каждого своя цель в жизни, кому то нужна семья, кому то деньги, ну а кому то алкоголь. Кто то вообще не наделен материнским чувствами и зачем ей тогда ребенок, которого она все равно любить не будет. 
Спасибо за поддержку, я верю, что у тебя тоже все будет хорошо.

----------


## Игорёк

Сахасрара


> То,что ты себе придумал некие "правильные" ориентиры, не значит, что они правильны для всех. Когда уже поймёшь?!


 Я придумал ?!! я не бог, чтоб придумывать такие вещи)
 Хотя может быть тут есть кто-то кто ниразу не ходил в туалет?...

----------


## Игорёк

Moon_lady 


> думаю лучше вообще ни с кем, чем с кем попало,


 Это смотря что подразумевать по понятием "кто попало". Конечно 60-ти летняя "женщина" из мусорного контейнера может быть и хуже чем вообще ничего, остальные варианты можно рассмотреть. Другое дело есть ли возможность физическая. И насколько человек мудр и смел, чтобы найти партнера..

----------


## Игорёк

> Кто то вообще не наделен материнским чувствами и зачем ей тогда ребенок, которого она все равно любить не будет. 
> Спасибо за поддержку, я верю, что у тебя тоже все будет хорошо.


 я не говорю что им рожать обязательно надо, им вообще беременеть опасно. Как заставить хотеть то чего не хочется ? - никак. Единственное что тут может быть с нашей стороны - сожаления. больше ничего.
Спасибо, пока и сам верю).

----------


## Сахасрара

Игорёк, ты просто живёшь "по понятиям". У тебя везде параметры, статусы и правила. Возможно отчасти это и является причиной твоих проблем. Если бы ты не обращал на такую ерунду внимания, жизнь казалась бы интересней. Но каждому своё, видимо ты по-дргому и не можешь. 
В Средневековье(да что там средневековье, даже гораздо позже) тех, кто не попадает под "правильные" параметры казнили, у нас их гнобят и им "сочувствуют". Ограниченность человеческая. Лучше бы себе посочувствовал, раз живёшь не так, как хотелось бы.

----------


## pulsewave

интересно чего тут хотят добиться люди вроде 73region .. псевдо психологи.. такие смешные)




> Интересно, а бывают девушки-асоциалки (задротки) ? Хотел бы с такой познакомиться.


 дадада, такой же вопрос, старый и до сих пор актуальный.. недавно спрашивал одного знакомого, "нормального" человека и немного знающего мою ситуацию, а он сказал что то типа "бывают, но зачем тебе такие нужны?".. мда..
и уже и правда кажется, что таким пофиг на своё одиночество и найти их большая редкость, тем более в интернетах

----------


## Игорёк

Сахасрара, я живу по понятиям природы, это не я всё придумал.  




> Если бы ты не обращал на такую ерунду внимания, жизнь казалась бы интересней


 тут хочешь-нехочешь приходиться обращать. Посмотри на улицу, там срезу видно людей которые обращают и которые необращают. Кто тебе больше нравится ? Ты следишь за собой ? ты хочешь быть стильной и красивой, уверенной в себе ? Это совершенно нормально. Так же и я, и любой другой..  
Все нормальные люди на самом деле тоже циники, просто они это не говорят или скрывают, да и ничего плохого в этом нет. 


pulsewave, я думаю просто что эти девушки фригидны из-за комплексов, т.е. сначала были комплексы, потом тоска, а потом они просто на все забили. В инете таких действительно очень мало. Ну как говориться если сучка не захочет то и кабель не вскочит. Что им теперь лекции по фригидности читать ? абсурд..

----------


## Moldovan

> такая девушка - мечта задрота ) 
> В жизни думаю их достаточно много, но в инете их нет. Проверял..


 Нее ,в жизни немного.1-2 штуки на милион где-то.В интернете точно нет....хотя может и есть ,но временами.Да и зачем он - они живут в мечтах  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Для Сахасрара: такое состояние соизмеримо с инфантильностью, она происходит от лени, глупости чего угодно - свойственна многим взрослым. Взрослые люди начинают вести себя как дети. Это ужасно раздражает. Инфантильность может выражаться в том, что люди стараются казаться глупее, чем они есть на самом деле, иногда – в напускной наивности. Основная причина инфантильности – нежелание брать на себя ответственность. 

Это психическое состояние, при котором человек не зная себя всё ещё пробует периодически быть плохим или срывается уже неосознанно.

Когда кто-то постоянно возлагает свои задачи-проблемы на кого-то, а сам ничего не может предпринять, пользуется безотказностью людей.

Инфантильность постоянно делает другим больно, отшучиваясь или пытаясь сменить тему.

Это когда человек о себе позаботиться нормально не может, в парах это часто мужики, забывающие плавки, когда едут на озеро, те, кому не приходит в голову убрать за собой, им кажется, что всё должно сделаться само, а они почешут пока пупок. Это Люди-Части интерьера. Отсутствие ответственности и заботы о другом. Стереотип "блондинка" из той же оперы инфантильности, в понимании многих, это почти синонимы, просто никто не задумывается.

Не понимать, что тебе кормить кого-то, что тебе жить надо где-то, а не сесть и свесить все концы.

Одно дело, когда это периодично, другое когда это образ жизни. Не смогу залезть в голову к каждому к кому хоть одна из строчек относится и перекрутить что-то. У каждого своя цель.

Если человек при дееспособном возрасте не может вести себя серьезно, принимать обдуманные решения и быть самостоятельным это сегодняшний выбор, который сегодня же можно и решить по-женски или по-жужски.

Нежелание брать на себя ответственность - в некой степени эгоизм - без элементарного стимула развиваться внутренне. Инфантильность ассоциируется с потерянной целью. Отсутствие цели, как таковой. 
Не подменяйте реалии бытия вымышленными образами, отделяя, таким образом себя от реальности.

Кто-то больше, кто-то меньше инфантилен, КТО-ТО нет. А плохо это или хорошо? Если тебе оставили большое наследство, ты можешь вполне классно прожить, будучи инфантилом (ведь не зря «инфантом» называют королевского ребенка). А вот если приходится прогрызать себе дорогу в жизнь, тут надо быть взрослее своего возраста. И отказаться от очень распространенного заблуждения, что наша психологическая зрелость измеряется прожитыми годами. 

... И инфантильность всегда вызвана длительными душевными перегрузками и если человека разной муйней доставать годами то можно и в могилу свести. Не от хорошей жизни это. Каждому дано что-то от природы, лучше всячески это развивать не служа эгоцентризму, а только тому выбору который дают свыше. Вы не выполните этот план, если не пойдёте по-своему пути. Действие безмолвно зачастую.
Делайте так что б глядя себе в глаза в зеркале Вы честно называли себя самодостаточной (-ным). У Вас должна быть своя тайна, как у Вашей мамы и уважая (принимая) её мысли и тайну, проще себя любить.

--Каждому свой кораблик, научись управлят им вот и все; ).

----------


## Игорёк

> Нее ,в жизни немного.1-2 штуки на милион где-то.В интернете точно нет....хотя может и есть ,но временами.Да и зачем он - они живут в мечтах


 Я думаю таких пара на сотню, а то и больше. Видимо мы разный уровень представляем.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Задрот-неудачник, по Вашему вопросу "отношения-то были?": мой мозг построен так, что как женщина я не состоятельна, вы все мне открываете периодически глаза, что так жить нельзя. А зачем Вам знать были или не были, что бы больно себе сделать или приятно - убедившись в чём-то. Для девушки количество отношений не показатель её знака качества, а крепкие, взаимно-любовные, долгожданные самое то что нужно.  

Кирилллл, ты меня не обидел, у меня шкурка толстая. И я сама смеюсь над подобными анекдотами, поэтому они и попадают в подпись, когда короткие: ) Рада, что так порадовала.
Ещё раз для Сахасрары, Вы написали про шизофрению. Я убрала эту смешную историю из подписи (уже бесследно).. поэтому не понятна чуть была цепочка мыслей..

73region: это я та девушка, которая страдает, я с Вами согласна!

----------


## Сахасрара

Алекса,Киев
Вы так много мне напсиали, но честно говоря, там одна вода..точнее какие-то абсолютно очевидные вещи, а практической пользы из этого сообщения никакой. Да и ладно) Не в укор Вам))

Игорёк
Просто, как мне показалось, ты СЛИШКОМ много уделяешь всему этому внимания. Стремиться следует к СВОИМ целям, а не к тем, которые нам навязывает социум. Естественно, все мы хотим выглядеть в глазах остальных сильным и успешными, но это не означает, что мы на самом деле такими будем являться. Есть куча тому примеров.
 Я имела в виду то, что нужно принимать себя и других такими, какие они есть. "Если я не такой как ты, разве это повод для начала войны?")))

----------


## Сахасрара

А ещё ты всё ссылаешься на Бога(в которого похоже и не веришь) и природу. Так вот, Вселенная создала нас всех разными, такой вот хитрый ход. Кто-то ходит по битому стеклу, а кто-то жуёт колбасу. И если у тебя одна природа, то у меня другая)

----------


## Moon_lady

> Moon_lady 
> Это смотря что подразумевать по понятием "кто попало". Конечно 60-ти летняя "женщина" из мусорного контейнера может быть и хуже чем вообще ничего, остальные варианты можно рассмотреть.


 Он иногда и рассматривает... рассматривает, а потом лечится, лечится и рассматривает, но не все болезни излечимы, тем более в маленьком городке, тем более с его финансами. Да и душевно потом ему плохо становится, говорит, ну почему она меня бросила. Для него то это не просто ночь, а для девушки легкого поведения это как само собой разумеющееся. У него еще проблема, он с нормальными девушками общаться боится, выпьет для храбрости, да неподрасчитает и переберет, и начинает всякую чушь нести, с ним парням то тяжело общаться, а девушки так вообще бегут. Ему уже не раз об этом говорили, без толку, говорит, это не я такой, это они такие плохие, не понимают меня. А как его понять, когда он перегаром дышит, и заплетающимся языком пытается философии жизни учить.

----------


## Кирилллл

слушай Moon_lady а почему ты оказалась на этом форуме, психолог может быть практикуешься, или теряюсь просто в догадках.

----------


## Moon_lady

> слушай Moon_lady а почему ты оказалась на этом форуме, психолог может быть практикуешься, или теряюсь просто в догадках.


 Нет, я не психолог, мое первое сообщение начиналось так:
"Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане, заглянула я на этот форум случайно, но темы, обсуждаемые тут, задели, я очень за всех переживаю и хочется поддержать, так что я решила зарегистрироваться и пообщаться с вами"
Хочу сказать, что это единственный форум где мне понравилось общаться. А потом, у меня тоже много проблем, просто обсуждать я их пока не хочу, но если не смогу решить какую либо, я обязательно свалю ее на ваши плечи  :Smile: , и буду надеяться, что вы поможете мне ее решить.

----------


## Игорёк

Moon_lady,
 Про выпивку я писал что раньше пользовался этим, пил "для храбрости" и общался с девченками. Так делали 90% моих знакомых. СЕйчас я вообще не пью с женщинами. Теперь все подругому, в этом нет необходимости. Я не хочу общаться с той, с которой мне захочется выпить, для того чтобы быть смелым и равным. Это уже непроканает. Только трезвость в общении, и возможно бутылка шампанского в постели ))

 И еще попрошу - можно больше не обращаться ко мне в третьем лице ?) не люблю..

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса,



> А зачем Вам знать были или не были, что бы больно себе сделать или приятно - убедившись в чём-то


 Наличие поклонников формирует у человека самооценку, чувство нормальности и адекватности тому социуму в котором он находиться. Одно если у вас есть поклонники и были какие-то отношения с ними, и совсем другое когда у вас вообще никого не было, и вами никто не интересовался за всю жизнь. Это принципиально разные вещи, которые очень здорово влияют на психику, и дальнейшую жизнь человека.

----------


## Moldovan

Народ я сегодня намедни подрочил,наверно перечитался этой темы

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Я понимаю, Игорь всё было. Но на самооценку когда-то повлиял самый близкий человек, он называл меня всеми немыслимыми словами, которые даже не запомнила, после чего, точнее по-прошествии времени понимаю, что так обматерить может каждый, кто захочет сорваться.. Как-то так
Ещё много чего было, но мы не об этом

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса, Киев,



> Ещё много чего было, но мы не об этом


 Ну вот, а у многих вообще ничего не было. И мы как раз об этом ))

----------


## задрот-неудачник

Игорёк, Мун Леди по моему в третьем лице не про тебя, а про того парня, ее знакомого. 
И да, вот когда вообще ничего не было, а тебе уже под 30, это очень угнетает, и чувствуешь себя неполноценным, дефектным, да еще если дома сидишь практически безвылазно.



> Народ я сегодня намедни подрочил,наверно перечитался этой темы


 У меня от этого дела в последнее время почему-то еще больше депрессия захватывает.

----------


## Moon_lady

> И еще попрошу - можно больше не обращаться ко мне в третьем лице ?) не люблю..


 Да я не про тебя, а про Игоря писала.  :Smile:

----------


## moriablanda

Нужно понять причины сложившейся ситуации. Для начала расскажи , пожалуйста, в чем причины твоей депрессии и неврозов, какие чувства и эмоции ты пытаешься заглушить препаратами. Расскажи, пожалуйста, более подробно о своей жизни. Что для тебя социальный способ общения? Если ты не хочешь писать здесь, то можешь писать личные сообщения или на почту [email protected]

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Игорёк, согласна, не легко найти человека у которого до 30 лет никого не было. И потом вдруг "бац" и попёрло .. .такой бы и поделился, что он такого волшебного сделал, что всё изменилось

----------


## Игорёк

Я думаю чтобы что-то координально изменить в такой ситуации, нужна долгая терапия, чем дольше человек жил в одиночестве, тем больше ему надо времени чтобы социализироваться и как бы вклиниться в жизнь, догнать ее. Не может быть так чтобы моментально все вдгур изменилось. Потихонечку, осторожно работать над собой, повышая обороты..Ну демаю в 27-28 лет, чтобы почувствовать себяболее-менее в норме нужно минимум года 2, и то если очень постораться.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Получаем то, что для устройства жизни нашего Автора, ему надо хорошенько социализироваться.
Человек в течении жизни не просто усваивает социальный опыт, но и преобразовывает его в собственные ценности, установки, ориентации (тоесть надо ставить постоянно себе цели, положительные установки, и узнавать, например, где искать первую подружку). Этот момент преобразования социального опыта фиксирует не просто пассивное его принятие, но предполагает активность в применении такого преобразованного опыта, т.е. продвижение его на новую ступень. Кстати, насколько понимаю Вам хоть как-то надо начать общаться с девушками, а потом уже вливаясь в доверие смотреть на обратную симпатию и соответствие на отношения партнёрские. К примеру, создайте левую анкету в контакте или на сайте знакомств своего города, и необходимо выбрать или свою очень хорошую фотографию, или из интернета по-Вашему типажу схожую фотку или фото самого привлекательного по-Вашему мнению мужчины. Начните общение с той кто ответит на слово "Привет", это будет возникновением общения.. Ведь девушки без такого ж точно опыта тоже где-то есть, если поискать. Пусть это будет развлечение, необязательно сразу видеться.., а в разговоре Вы вполне симпатичны.., так думаю начнёт появляться уверенность, что с девушками легко более или менее.

..И как среда воздействует на человека, то так же и вторая сторона социальной активности характеризуется моментом воздействия человека на среду с помощью деятельности. Тоесть, то что или чего не достигли в пору юности, есть шанс брать сейчас, если постоянно искать информацию, превращая её в деятельность. Только что бы это было интересно..

Если исходить из того что личностью не рождаются, ею становятся, то ясно, что социализация по своему содержанию есть процесс становления личности. Беспрерывный процесс (это значит, что в 30 всё начинается с того, что осознаётся, что хуже не будет, но менять что-то надо). Выделяют три сферы, в которых осуществляется прежде всего становление личности: *деятельность* (работа к примеру, в Вашем случае любая - листовки раздавать, курьер, помощник), *общение* (начать с форумов тоже например, с чего Вы и начали), *самосознание* (и например, полюбить всё что окружает и свой мир, его особенные отличия, принять эти особенности и такие же в окружающих, блин это не легко).

Общей характеристикой всех этих трех сфер является процесс расширения, умножения социальных связей индивида с внешним миром. Положим, приобрести аквариум, и дальше посещать форум аквариумистов (там очень много домоседов), продавать через интернет рыбок, покупать всякие интересные парочки и стайки

Что же касается углубления общения, это прежде всего переход от монологического общения к диалогическому, т.е. умение ориентироваться на партнера, более точное его восприятие. В Вас автор, много положительного заметила, это то что Вы умеете разговаривать "в тему" - тоесть и о себе и об учасниках топика (Вы первый, кто затронул меня, конкретно; задал вопрос обо мне), умеете грамотно писать и излагать мысли,  довольно интересно и правильно описываете ситуации.

Третья сфера социализации – развитие самосознания личности. Придумать место в обществе, или читать больше литературы, особенно классической (уверена, что Вы читали в своё время), что бы Вам не лезло в голову что Вы задрот, тоесть по-литературе их много, но они как-то красиво поданы. В самом общем виде можно сказать, что процесс социализации означает становление в человеке образа его - Я. 

Есть несколько различных подходов к структуре "Я". Наиболее распространенная схема включает в "Я" три компонента: 
-познавательный (знание себя) - это онлайн тесты, - и куча всего другого, их результаты превосходят мнение о себе;
-эмоциональный (оценка себя) только искать положительное и думать как это проведёт к цели - завоевание подружки;
-поведенческий (отношение к себе).

Другое свойство самосознания заключается в том, что его развитие в ходе социализации – это процесс контролируемый (контроль входящей и исходящей информации).

Выделение стадий социализации с точки зрения отношения к трудовой деятельности имеет большое значение. Это работа среди людей или нет.

Воспитать легче чем перевоспитать. Из этого хорошо, что Вы не прошли "десоциализацию" в виде преступной группы, группы пьяниц и т.д.

Вам очень на этот момент нужен социально-позитивный опыт.

----------


## задрот-неудачник

> П
> В Вас автор, много положительного заметила, это то что Вы умеете разговаривать "в тему" - тоесть и о себе и об учасниках топика (Вы первый, кто затронул меня, конкретно; задал вопрос обо мне), умеете грамотно писать и излагать мысли,  довольно интересно и правильно описываете ситуации.
> .


 Спасибо. Я знаю, что я это умею. Образование обязывает, да и работа у меня с этим связана.  Но это только в интернете и в письменном виде. В интернете я общаюсь очень давно. В реальном же общении у меня ничего не получается, быстро устаю, теряюсь, начинают путаться мысли, начинается нервный тик и в итоге из меня уже никакой собеседник, все мысли о  том, как бы поскорее закончить общение. Причем это не только в реале, даже в скайпе так. Это и служит одной из причин моей асоциализации и практически изоляции от общества.

----------


## Unity

N.B. Просматривая страницы данной темы, страдальческая усмешка не раз искривляла мои уста... Буквально в каждом посте... <узнаю Себя>...  :EEK!: 

Всё, – дословно – в ключе схожей же <концепции>: беззаботное детство в деревне, в бескрайнем саду, на улице, лишенной иных детей, в окружении одних только книг, без родителей. Школа, – первый контакт с внешним миром – трагический опыт. Институт, – заброшен из-за победы Страхов ожидания той же травли в новой социальной группе, комплексов, над здравым смыслом. 
Итог: отсутствие стимулов продолжать свою жизнь, отсутствие желаний, – ибо прежде всё необходимое всегда появлялось у меня буквально по щелчку пальцев... 

Что теперь? Работа страшит меня ввиду необходимости соприкасаться с иными людьми... Машина без надобности, – ибо мне некуда путешествовать... Плазменная телевизионная панель на полстены или hi-end ноут, IPad 2, мне также не нужны... Надежд <в Этом государстве> купить Свой дом, – ну никаких в ближайшие десятилетья... И остаётся лишь вопрос: зачем и впредь вертеться, словно белка в колесе, поддерживая своё существование?.. 

P.S. Не хочу, дабы слова мои прозвучали цинично, – тем не менее – все мы в действительности не предпринимаем ничего для изменения, несомненно, Плачевного своего положения в обществе по одной лишь причине: мы элементарно Не Желаем этого. Приподняв <вуаль> Сознательной Лжи, порождённой чувством острой <социальной> вины, взглянув в <бессознательное>, но всё же <Откровенное> лицо подлинного нашего естества, загнанного страхом пред иными людьми в тёмные глубины наших разумов, мы сможем понять: в действительности никто из нас и Не Желает перемен, – в противном случае – мы бы подавно активно предпринимали что-либо для того, дабы хоть как-то исправить прискорбное то положение, в котором оказались мы. Но, – что показательно – мы и пальцем о палец не ударяем... Вот и всё. «…Поступки красноречивее слов»... © Марк Аврелий.  :Embarrassment: 

Действительно стремясь к чему-либо, – человек действует – и <смелость>, – всего лишь «побочный эффект» его Желания... 
Мы же Не желаем... Ничего... 

Результат налицо...  :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> Всё, – дословно – в ключе схожей же <концепции>: беззаботное детство в деревне, в бескрайнем саду, на улице, лишенной иных детей, в окружении одних только книг, без родителей.


 не у всех так. Детство в провинции как правило подразумевает что как раз с общением не было никаких проблем. В городе намного вероятнее остаться одному чем там. 




> все мы в действительности не предпринимаем ничего для изменения


 Я бы так не сказал. Мы лишены сил и каких-то возможностей, наши действия ограничены. и не видим реального смысла, т.е. не знаем конкретного результата, поэтому и стимула большого нет.  Много нюансов, которые мешают, а со стороны это выглядит именно как слабость и нытьё. Мы не слабее и не сильнее других, просто жизнь загнала нас в тупик, выбраться из которого нужно несколько больше сил чем у простого среднего человека. И получается это сделать только у самых сильных, у единиц.

----------


## Unity

> не у всех так. Детство в провинции как правило подразумевает что как раз с общением не было никаких проблем. В городе намного вероятнее остаться одному чем там.


 Моя <ставшая мне родной> Смела (город-спутник Черкасс, по сути), – маленький, депрессивный, несомненно-увядающий городок с закрытыми бывшими некогда гордостью республики Оборонными Предприятиями, с питьевой водой по графику по нескольку часов в сутки, со Стабильно-отрицательным приростом населения...  :Big Grin:  Во всей моей округе в районе полукилометра было всего лишь несколько сверстников, – посему ввиду безграничной лени и страстного пристрастия Именно к литературе (в силу чего ровесники и одноклассники/однокурсники всегда откровенно Пугали меня своей... <дикостью, естественностью, неначитанностью, узостью интересов и взоров>) я и всегда старалась Откровенно их Избегать. Unity преимущественно проводила все свои дни с книгой на крыше с приятно-разогретым Солнцем шифером, под сенью нависавшей над кровлей ореховой кроны... Это и был мой <рай>, моё Закрытое <царство> (в садике я, Хвала Небесам, ни дня не была), – после которого <потребность посещать школу> казалась Карой Небесной, проклятием... 
Естественно, иные дети реагировали на меня Соответственно...  :Big Grin:  Что и порождало Конфликт на протяжении всей сущей школы...  :Frown: 



> Я бы так не сказал. Мы лишены сил и каких-то возможностей, наши действия ограничены. и не видим реального смысла, т.е. не знаем конкретного результата, поэтому и стимула большого нет. Много нюансов, которые мешают, а со стороны это выглядит именно как слабость и нытьё. Мы не слабее и не сильнее других, просто жизнь загнала нас в тупик, выбраться из которого нужно несколько больше сил чем у простого среднего человека. И получается это сделать только у самых сильных, у единиц.


 Всё очень метко подмечено... Не видим смысла, – ибо Это, по сути, реально Неинтересно нам как людям, душам, индивидуумам. А что нам неинтересно, – то нас, естественно, и ни в коей мере Не Мотивирует... Некий замкнутый круг... Мы родились в мире, что крайне неприятен нам... 

Поэтому-то единственным выходом из сложившейся ситуации и видится Вашей визави именно в СУ... Что было нам антипатично много-много лет, – Не Станет <вдруг> Притягательным <само собой> – не стоит обманывать самих себя, увы...

----------


## Игорёк

В твоей ситуации книга оказалась не лучшим другом, а худшим врагом ) Хотя я уверен что книга это следствие, а не причина.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Привет, Автор. Чё-то не догадалась,что Вы образованы, прозорливости мне не хватило.
А у Вас те признаки общения и с парнями тоже?, или только с барышнями..

Это от нехватки опыта, но он и не нужен, когда у Вас будет единственная, ведь мужчины и женщины из разных планет, только при совпадении целей получаем конструктивный диалог и то в обсуждении их.
К тому же если б Вы только до конца понимали, что часто большинству парней не о чём становится разговаривать с девушкой, или наоборот. 
Людей объеденяет или общение или деятельность, тоесть не только общение.
Если быть честной до конца, то у меня заикание. Знающие поймут о чём я. Пытаюсь брать внимание внешностью, движениями и делами. Мне интересно жить, жизнь, кстати, похожа на жизнь Unity. Я тоже выросла в селе (не в городе), тоже была не адаптирована к обществу в школе (не ходила в садик). Родители вечно разводились, атмосфера в семье была не лёгкой. Папа пил, мама очень .. (не могу подобрать слово), но скандалы были на грани. Папа пропал. Жизнь в семье стала не лёгкой, мама много работала, уставала, срывалась, работала. В ВУЗе старалась хорошо учиться, мне нравилось всё делать что бы быть лучшей, яркой, хорошей личностью. И мне сейчас очень хочется встретить своего принца и в этом моё ожидание счастья. Не в смерти же. Умираем мы и так каждый день, т.к. прошлое не вернуть, никогда обстоятельства не развернуться так как вчера или были. Вчера уже нет, и от него остаётся только личное впечатление и то сотрётся с чьей-то помощью, то же самое и сегодня.. его не будет * * * * *!

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса, Киев,
кажется мне что твоя ситуация все-таки попроще чем у Unity, и вуз и отношения... Да и по письму видно. и отцом-алкоголиком тут помойму никого не удивишь, такие у всех почти). 
С девушкой есть о чем разговаривать, у меня была ну просто полная противоположенность, и таких-проблем (не о чем поговорить) не возникало.Хотя с другой стороны это можно назвать больше не разговором а спором, опять же философский вопрос..

----------


## Unity

В силу тех или иных причин мы избегаем общества. Мы существуем вдали от людей, мы живём, беспрестанно анализируя информационный поток, поступающий с органов чувств, единящий нас с внешним миром в одно единое целое. Мы, словно роботы, ежедневно выполняем до боли приевшийся набор однообразных механистических действий <по привычке> или по необходимости. Мы пополняем архивы своей памяти редкими фрагментами новой информации... 
И так каждый день, по кругу, по кругу... 
Зачем мы живём? Каков во всём этом смысл, какая кому от всего этого Польза, каков прок, – иным людям, миру, Природе, Вселенной?.. Мы живём... существуем... словно бы бактерии на предметном стекле... Абсурдно... Бессмысленно... 
Но Зачем?..

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Это ж личный выбор избегать общества или идти ему на встречу, разве не так?

----------


## Игорёк

совершенно не так. Идти надо, только нам это намного сложнее сделать чем другим (нормальным).

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Вы по-крайней мере знаете о своих не сильных сторонах. Которые замазать не получится, но компенсировать за счёт сильных вполне. 
Не легко людям, которые или не хотят увидеть своих недостатков (как Ваша бывшая девушка, Игорева; или я) либо которые не могут мыслить шире константной точки зрения. 

Кому сейчас легко? Думаете у красивых и успешных ноу проблем. Самые свободные и независимые в наших странах это бомжи, им не жаль своей жизни, у них нет приватного имущества, любимых и т.д.

Каждый по-своему прав со своей колокольни. Не бывает наиболее несчастных и стремиться к этому не стоит. Вы не знаете насколько плохо может быть человеку, который сейчас купается в шампанском. Боль это всегда боль

(Я не считаю что я со своими недостатками не завладею тем чем владеют остальные нормальные, наоборот такие как я хватаются за первый шанс - если эгоизм не зашкаливает, и цепко держат это в руках, зная чего это стоит).

Меня собака покусала в 2 года, на лице шрам, и даже не смотря на всё то чего вы ещё не знаете моя жизнь прекрасна.

Сложнее ж всего ленивым, глупым, или таким как я или Вы, если хотите в это поверить сейчас и действовать соответствующе говоря об этом, или наоборот ..

----------


## Игорёк

Отношение к проблемам не менят дела, если эти проблемы не решать. В случа с моей девушкой тоже. Ей легче жить в неведенье своих проблем, комплексов нет, психотравмы и депресси нет, но она останется одна до конца жизни. Т.е. с одной стороны плюсы, с другой - минусы. Что лучше - сложно сказать. 
Алекса, если твоя жизнь прекрасно, позволь тогда спросить что тебя привело сюда? 
Знаешь, заикание и шрам, это вещи очень относительные, поэтому нам сложно о степени серьезности этих проблем. Точно также как и о моих проблемах, и проблемах многих других.
Тут нужно судить по фактам, а факты говорят то что мы одни, мы этого не хотим, но ничего не можем с этим поделать. А если человек одинок в 27 (тебе ж вроде тоже 27), и был одинок всегда, значит это автоматически означает то что проблемы у него есть, и проблемы серьезные. Если же ты не была одна (а ты одна и не была, я так понимаю никогда), значит всё остальное можно расценить как нытьё, плохой характер, неправильное представление о жизни и т.д.  Поскольку вне одиночества все проблемы имеют много меньшее значение, и бОльшие перспективы для их решения.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Если их не решать, знать о них и вариться в них это называется депрессия в каком бы виде не проявлялась, чаще всего запускается, то что изначально здоровое. Это не потеря силы это реакция организма не делать то что для него полезно. 

Как я понимаю Вашу девушку. Ей грамотно никто не смог дать понять, что то что не так в ней самой. Для меня это минус, что человек не может выйти из своей раковины и идти искать новый домик не для Вас такого клёвого (или лучше чем она, или как там у вас было), а для самой, для своего развития. Не для, не принимающих её людей вокруг, а для своего самосостояния (самости, самостоятельности, взрослости - ведь ей тоже около 30-ти было).

Как это, что лучше. Есть лучше, а есть наоборот. Остальное (между) лишнее - метания, сомнения и в результате, конечно, хорошо то что не хорошо, или как-то по-другому.. и ..

Меня как раз твоя тема и привела сюда. После которой (читала 2 дня где-то) и поняла, что я не правильно что-то делаю. Я по-образованию психолог и на себя как-то, вобщем, себя не вижу постоянно, здесь почти в каждом человеке моя часть жизни. Начинаю задумываться над словами и нахожу для себя ответы. (Чуть больше знаю о душе, и через кого-то могу понять себя). Понять и поменять. 
Нихочу думать что я дерь.. (задро.-неудачница) или кто-то, иначе стану или поверю, но факты говорят, что я давно такая, только не задумываюсь постоянно.. 

Тебе сложно понять степень моей жизни, так как тебе никогда не было сложно разговаривать (я о своём недуге) или .. ты никогда не чувствовал унижения с которым ничего не можно сделать. Это не лечится. Или по-крайней мере я не могу это вылечить - это сопровождает всю жизнь, что только не делала.

Я только знаю что душевные темы, это как оторванная рука-нога-палец, в зависимости от силы (степени) и всегда находится кто-то с руками и ногами и относительно здоровый морально и говорит: Чувак, без руки живут, я то, конечно, с руками понимаю как тебе не хорошо, но наличие 2-ух рук это не признак отличной жизни, у меня очень много знакомых с двумя руками и они несчастны. Не зацикливайся на этом, как на проблеме; развивайся, следи за своим здоровьем, ведь это самое главное! И весело машет 2-мя ручками возле безрукого.
Внутренних вопросов не видно, поэтому их и не считают нужным раскрывать.

..У меня лично, один вопрос, - это то что мне апатично: мыть голову каждый день, делать укладку, макияж. Подбирать одежду. Не знаю как поменять работу на которой не могу находиться.. Партнёра с которым нет отношений, как между мужчиной и женщиной. 

Ты сказал, что я не была одна. Была. До 21-го года. А потом поняла, что надо полюбить. Очень-очень надо. Мне не везло, я отметала, тех кто морально не подходил (или они меня), потом полюбила всей душой полностью человека, который почти не следил за собой и т.д. .. не хочу вспоминать за что его любила или вопреки. Он бросил меня. И потом меня уже полюбил человек, который был .. вобщем, он был и остаётся выше меня по-развитию во-всех планах. С ним тоже не сложилось. А сейчас рядом, скорее друг, т.к. нет интимной близости. На этот момент мы оба не хотим её. Вначале он не желал моего тела, потом и я его подстроившись под ритм, теперь мы друг друга. Если Вы скажете что это нормально, вспомните о руке, которая у Вас есть. Так вот у меня и у него нет желания. Разойтись? - он меня не отпускает и я не знаю, что делать.. или не хочу знать. Сейчас

Нытьё, плохой характер, неправильное представление о жизни и т.д. - это внутренние нюансы их не видно, а если видно, в проявлении невнимания к себе, это даже лучше. Один нытик никогда не поймёт другого, так как они ощущают только свои переживания. Чужие - это блажь, и что-то не понятное, не стоящее того что бы копать духовно и помогать практически, приложив свою энергию (которой и на себя родного не хватает, правда?).

Вне одиночества чужие миры, которые реально понять, принять и полюбить, только сумев открыть все их в себе самом. 
Если Вас не понимают, то не принимают, что-то подобное в себе, или не хотят принять и их агрессия на нас это ответ на отрицание какого-либо качества в себе, а Вы уже видите то что Вас не любят, так как глубоко внутри на тот момент сами не любите своё Я, и вставляете этот клочёк выпада туда, где место от не понимания себя.
Любые ниши в себе лучше заполнять чем-то чистым, если оно попадается под рукой или ногой

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса, да да, я помню твое первое сообщение - " Почитала твою тему и поняла что я тоже неудачница". Конечно так говорить нельзя, и может это отчасти шутка, но мне приятно что кто-то благодаря мне посчитал себя неудачником )) ужасно, да?)) 
На самом деле имею ввиду что - не считать себя неудачником, не значит им не быть. Признание проблемы дает перспективу для ее решения, а значит рост. Что конечно же хорошо. Я хочу сказать что рад тому что помог кому-то открыть глаза на положение его дел.  

 Отличный пример про руки! браво! постораюсь запомнить... 
Про ваши отношения - не вижу смысла в таких, глупость какая-то. Приезжай ко мне, захочу) стану брутальным уверенным в себе красавцем) и ты заикаться будешь меньше рядом с таким (Согласна с этим ? Я имею ввиду что заикание это же наполовину фобия по сути?)
 В ситуации моей знакомой все сложнее - она решает свои проблемы молитвой, ничего не далая при этом. Это вариант сознательного фанатизма, бесперспективный совершенно.. Очень жаль, но там и вправду ничего уже сделать нельзя. И каким бы конченым я не был человеком, шансов для счастья у меня намного больше..

----------


## Игорёк

Кстати хотел еще сказать что второй раз встречаю подобный случай, тоесть совместное проживание, без половых отношений. Причем в обоих случаях инициатива этого исходила от мужчин. Пытался это как-то логически обьяснить для себя, но не смог. Вывод тут может быть только один - такие люди обречены, можно по разному это понимать, но исход будет не хороший в любом случае. 
И вообще не понятно как так можно жить, а главное зечем ? Я понимаю что партнеры находят друг друга по общим интересам (в данном случае по фригидности), но такое положение является абсурдным. Одному жить удобнее. Можно просто общаться, дружить, помогать друг другу, но жить отдельно. Ибо так или иначе ни любви ни семьи нет. Получается некий бардак, глупость, пустота. 
Веть во всех смыслах жизнь начинается именно с секса, так или иначе. 

 В пример могу привести своего друга, года 3 назад была у него подруга, с которой даже он жил некоторое время. Вдруг неожиданно они расстались. Спрашиваю - в чем проблема ? он - она не хотела заниматься оральным сексом.. Вскоре он нашел другую подругу, с которой они уже как год счасливо живут в официальном браке. Этот человек (друг) перспективен и успешен, человек с будущим (!). Таким образом та бывшая девушка сама себя отодвинула на ранг ниже, из-за нюанса с сексом, и вообще зная ее не думаю что она когда-то будет счастлива. Поскольку врятли успешный мужчина может быть против орального секса. Поскольку фригидность это определенный показатель неудачливости, покрайней мере в отношении мужчин. 
Таких людей остается только пожалеть, и с грустной улыбкой цинично пожелать им удачи, понимая что ничего хорошего в их жизни уже не будет...

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Наоборот, шоковые факты здоровски открывают глаза.. Я, например, тебе благодарна, Игорёк. Должен же был кто-то это как-то сделать. А то одно и то же .., а тут этот сайт .. даже не думала, что есть до того похожие на меня любимую группы людей.

Если б заикание было только фобией .., фобии это его следствие. А сам процесс это изменение в нервной структуре. Особенность организма.

В отношении твоей знакомой - Вы разные люди, как две планеты которые не видят друг друга. Ты её в фундаментальном вопросе не понимаешь, она тебя, если вы оба не любители друг другу что-то доказывать параллельно строя себя и друг друга, то такие отношения рано или поздно завершились бы на том на чём начались из-за базового вопроса. Это и о моих отношениях. 
Туда же: если б я знала, что то что у меня с ним оптимальная норма - не парилась бы, а так мне нравилась норма в предыдущих отношениях, когда секс 3 раза за сутки (около) и каждую ночь, мы жили вместе около 2-ух лет.

Никого жалеть (если не понимаешь в сути и не помогаешь действенно в следствии) думаю не стоит, у всех своя умная голова на плечах, пусть думает. Что одному хорошо, для другого смерть; что для одного мусор для другого сокровище. У кого-то так ничего и не развивается .. не меняется местами для результата. Одно и тоже, то же и одно.

----------


## moriablanda

А в чем ты конкретно видишь причины своего заклания? В какой момент оно у тебя появилось?

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса, Киев
Я не то имел ввиду когда говорил про фобию заикания. Человек заикается, если он начинает комплексовать, и если в его жизни ничего не меняется (т.е. присутствуют и другие проблемы) он начнет прогрессивно больше заикаться, нервничать от того что заикается, и это усугубит его недуг, в конечном итоге его заикание начнет стремиться к бесконечности. А если у человека будет нормальная жизнь - заикание уйдет на второй план, заикаться он будет меньше, поскольку не будет зациклен на своей проблеме. 
Секс 3 раза в сутки это отлично, да еще и при длительности в 2 года (частота не изменилась за этот период?). Только вот интересно как ты после такого образа жизни смогла жить с человеком с которым секса нет вообще ? Я так понимаю что тебя этот вопрос не очень-то волновал? Есть - хорошо. Нет - ну вообщем-то тоже ничего.. так ?  
Я просто возвращаюсь к вопросу о степени зависимости мужчин и женщин от одиночества, Ну и к вопросу о своей проблеме, как всегда )) Интересно понять истину. 

Я вот несказанно рад тому факту что потерял счет кол-ву половых контактов в своей жизни, хотя еще год назад хватило бы пальцев одной руки чтобы их посчитать, собственно только этим я жил все эти годы, чтобы сбиться с этого хренова счета. Не знаю оказался бы я тут не сбив этот счет в критичный для меня период. Я настолько ничтожен, что счастлив этому факту как ребенок, получивший долгожданный подарок..
По этим фактам, разницу наших проблем я считаю огромной. Пропость в мировозрении. Ты без руки, а я без руки и без ноги. ты можешь нормально ходить, и можешь плясать передо мной, говоря что с двумя ногами тоже есть куча неудачников....

----------


## Алекса, Киев

что такое заклание?

----------


## moriablanda

Имелось ввиду заикание. Что  самое смешное, что т9 такого слова не знает, зато подобрал то, что получилось.

----------


## Игорёк

Где ? Наверно ошибка при написании слова "заикание").

----------


## Игорёк

> Имелось ввиду заикание. Что  самое смешное, что т9 такого слова не знает, зато подобрал то, что получилось.


 Это про меня ? если что то я пишу только с компов (дома стиционар, на работе ноутбук). Мобилой не пользуюсь (иногда читаю с неё, но не пишу). Т9 не пользовался ниразу в жизни.

----------


## moriablanda

Это не тебе :Smile:

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Причин не знаю, и доктора тоже. Очень маленькой это всё началось. Не помню.

Понимаю, Игорь, ты прав. В малострессовой жизни оно как-то утихает. Но насовсем никогда не проходило и не пройдёт.

Насчёт любовной жизни, то да, с тем человеком было так. Ничего не менялось, даже, когда разошлись. Но в какой-то момент стали реже видеться, и всё конец сказке.
А в теперешних: мы не жили тогда вместе. Негде было. Встречались. Романтика. Тоже с тех пор примерно года 3 прошло. Сейчас нет интимных отношений, даже не целуемся, почему-то взаимно не хотим друг друга. Бывает и так.
Меня этот вопрос волновал и волнует, Игорь. А его нет. Он считает, что всё нормально. И что он делает для отношений всё. Спланировал, когда свадьба. А я не понимаю, какая ещё свадьба, ...

Одиночество? - я с ним одинока, так как вроде и вместе, и не хочу быть вместе и по-прежнему с ним.

(Знаю, что такое Т9 - там если нет такого слова, то всё - отправить что есть или подбирать слова похожие по-смыслу. Кстати, так и делаю, те слова, которые мне трудно говорить - подбираю легкопроизносимые и так всю жизнь, поэтому расширяю свой запас слов, часто думаю что и как говорить, и т.п. Вобщем, необычная)!

----------


## Игорёк

Дело в том что ваши отношения препятствуют созданию других нормальных. Ты что-нибудь делаешь в этом направлении ? Дело в том что с годами сложнее будет найти хорошего человека, поскольку все нормальные мужики как правило после 25-ти уже женаты. Да и молодость небесконечна. 
Полагаю что этот человек болен (голова). Тут уже ничего не сделаешь. Не вижу никакого смысла остоваться с ним. Он к сожалению обречен... 
Для тебя кстати есть и еще один хороший аргумент - минимизировать заикание. таким образом ты убьешь сразу 2х зайцев). Создашь перспективы для семьи, и частично избавишься от недуга, подумай еще и об этом. 



> Меня этот вопрос волновал и волнует


 Вот это самое главное! считай что половина проблемы уже решена.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Это-то я понимаю, что мешаю сама себе создать отношения. Что я только не делаю - сейчас поняла, что надо активно собой заняться, своим развитием. Поменять что-то на голове и в голове. Знать бы как.

Нормальные девчёнки, тоже, кстати пораньше замуж взяты. А с другой стороны чужие отношения всегда потёмки

Мой человек не болен. Просто не подходим друг другу, как сексуальные партнёры. А во всём остальном, лучше человека и не придумаешь.
..
Обречена тут я - так как я метаюсь, никак не найду себя. Была б уже давно замужем и решала б всё по-мере поступления.
..
спасибо.

----------


## Игорёк

Алекса, Киев,
Взаимность в сексе - 50% успеха брака, если не больше. Так как это определенный показатель и жизненных ценностей в том числе. 
Не болен ? не думаю что молодого мужика который живет несколько лет без секса, имея такую возможность, можно назвать здоровым. Даже если он найдет такуюже фригидную девушку, то их брак и семья всеравно не будут счастливы, это отразится со временем и на них, и на их детях. 
От себя еще могу сказать, что наличие отношений, мешает вероятности создания других. Тоесть привыкаешь к одному человеку, и это создает некие рамки для интимного общения с другим. Поэтому лучше разорвать отношения, и начать активно искать их уже в одиночестве. Да и совесть при этом непостадает, т.е. так будет легче с моральной стороны. Главное не запускать этот период. Но это все очень индивидуальное мнение. Не совет.

----------


## -Алекс-

все же видно интеллигенцию. Самокопание - самое что ни на есть любимое занятие. Сам такой  :Smile: 
Александра (думаю, интерпретировал правильно?) - снимаю шляпу. Вы умная девушка.
Не отнять.
Однако, если позволите, маленькая ремарка. Личный опыт, личные заключения, все очень субъективно. Но отпишусь-таки.
 В конфликте всегда виноваты двое. Ни в коем разе Вас ни в чем не виню, однако хочу отметить, что близость определяется желанием мужчины идти навстречу процентов на 90. Это ясно хотя бы из того, на что тратятся усилия одного и другого партнера: один сдерживает финал для себя, другой же наоборот стремиться ускорить. Говоря просто и ясно, кончить мужчине проще гораздо, потому по нормальному в первую очередь его должна интересовать партнерша и ее состояние.
Так вот к чему это я. К тому, что усилия девушки, направленные именно на наиболее качественную реализацию самого акта - это пустое. Повторюсь, мнение субъективное.
Есть анекдот такой. "Какая разница, глотает, или не глотает: был бы человек хороший. А хороший человек, разумеется, глотает..."
Но это анекдот, а в жизни очень важно как девушка ведет себя когда угодно, только не во время самого акта. Дать очень аккуратно понять, как лучше - это да, откликнуться на устремления партнера - возможно, но не более. Вести должен он.
А для этого он должен чувствовать себя самцом, причем самцом, у которого далеко не последняя самка. Недоступная никому принцесса, что покорна лично ему. Ну, что-то вроде.
Мужчине важно чувствовать себя победителем, он не должен быть унижаем, высмеиваем (если только не беззлобно и не на щекотливые темы - часто вплне девушкам удается нащупать, о чем можно безболезненно поприкалываться) или еще как-то  весь его стресс должен возникать лишь по одной причине: он может потерять свою принцессу. Тогда в близости он будет вести: опять-таки, если ему дать аккуратно понять, что первое и главное - это девушка. Это вопросы все очень деликатные, но девушки от природы хорошо справляются с деликатностями. Мужчины ценят чувство юмора, готовность сохранить верность (не отвернуться, поддержать) в трудную минуту - интуитивно показателем такого свойства принимая оптимизм. Поэтому очень неплохо, если девушка читает много анекдотов (или сценок каких-нибудь, в интернете полно всего такого - на том же баше) и может к месту иногда удачно пошутить. Веселая улыбка - это не только сохранение собственных нервных клеток (элементарная обратная связь - к зеркалу, улыбнуться, и понять, что все, в общем-то, здорово: две руки, две ноги, одна голова, лет не за 80 - все, вообще-то практически супер!), но и очень продуктивное увеличение привлекательности в глазах окружающих (а также поднятие этим самым окружающим настроения). Чтобы в постели мужчина думал о Вас, вне постели Вы должны думать о нем. Как сделать, чтоб он заботился, чтоб Вы были привлекательны, когда нужно выслушать, когда поддержать, когда напомнить, что он не тряпка, не мальчик, но муж. Это целая наука, которую каждый постигает методом проб и ошибок. И если тут ошибетесь - так все ошибаются, ничего страшного :Smile: 
Главное же делать какие-то выводы (быть может, об отношении к себе в том числе). Если Вы (допустим) такая плохая - как же Вы относитесь к своему МЧ? либо не уважаете, выходит - раз такая плохая ему под стать, либо тупо им пользуетесь: Вы плохая, но ничего, нехай берет что дают?
Вы - замечательная, и из этого, мне кажется, надо исходить. Далее, соответственно, он замечательный, в отношениях в любом случае будет все нормально: даже расходясь (не дай Бог!) запомните хорошее, и будете благодарны друг другу з чудесное время вместе.
В общем, много написал - сам не думал)
Прошу прощения за объем.
Но смысл общий что хотел сказать, думаю, понятен: отношения - скорее увлекательная игра, чем потребление некоего взаимовыгодного блага. Очень часто и хорошо помогает рефрейминг (уж по запросу раскрою, что это такое, и так много написал :Smile: 
Вам, кстати, быть может, стоит попробовать писать стихи, или прозу, по себе знаю (правда, в плане стихов): напишешь, и гораздо легче все воспринимается.
Сперва со слезой в строке, потом спокойнее, потом с иронией, а потом уже и писать незачем)
Насчет религиозности девушки уважаемого Игоря тоже хотелось бы написать пару строк личного мнения, но уже очень хочется спать. Надеюсь, Игорь как джентльмен не будет в обиде, что первой я прокомментировал даму, а ежели уважаемому Игорю мнение мое до одного места - так и к лучшему, что не успел :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

а причем тут половой акт ? люди сошлись без сексуального влечения, это уже говорит о ненормальности такого союза. если они будут ходить и улыбаться друг другу, не думаю что это им чем-то поможет )) 
 Каментить можно, я как бы для этого и пишу вообще-то)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> все же видно интеллигенцию. Самокопание - самое что ни на есть любимое занятие. Сам такой


 Алекс, Вы умничка! Разложили всё по полочкам! )

----------


## Рогоносец

Да вообще подавленность и суицидальность часто во многом из-за этой гипертрофированной склонности к самокопанию.

----------


## Игорёк

... Это уже не теория а факт )

----------


## heaven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe84u...embedded#at=14

----------


## Сахасрара

Игорёк
у тебя и правда настолько ограниченное мировоззрение, или мне всё это кажется? 
У тебя огромнейших размеров эго, и отсюда зацикленность на статусах и рангах, нормальности/ненормальности(которую как я уже где-то говорила, ты сам себе придумал). И ладно бы  ты ещё только на себя это проецировал, так нет же! Все люди у него делятся на норму/ненорму, и если великий Игорёк заметил в индивиде отклонение от своего стандарта - всё, нам остаётся только жалеть эту размазню! Игорёк же сказал!! Кроме твоего субъективного восприятия, есть и другие, надо иногда вылезать из раковины. 
При этом ты ноешь, что у тебя самая ужасная ситуация на форуме, но ты в ней не виноват ни капли, только внешние обстоятельства! Я тебе скажу, что процентов на 70 твои беды не от физических отклонений и отсутствия женщин, а говна в твоей голове. 
Заметь, я всё это пишу абсолютно без какой-либо злобы , ты у меня вызываешь только симпатию. Но блеать, терпеть ненавижу плоские быдлопонятия. Не равняй всех по себе.

----------


## Игорёк

Причитал, посемеялся)
 Даже не знаю что ответить.. Да и надоело уже обьяснять. Знаю только одно - я в полной жопе, меня тут недавно назвали мазохистом, что я ловлю кайф от нытья, что я хочу сожалений от других. Может быть так и есть, но сейчас для меня это полный бред. 
 Только что звонил брату (он строит дачу, вчера там был, почти достроил), спрашивал что потом будешь делать, сказал что хочет купить машину, так вот я звонил для того чтобы узнать какую.. Вообщем продав мое хозяйство, через полгода (по закону после смери владельца), и продав его + продав свою нынешнюю машину, он сможет как раз купить то что хочет, без кредитов и долгов...
Нравится ли мне это ? - нихрена не нравится. Моя жизнь - полная жопа. Нытик я ? - нет не нытик. Я вынужден им быть. Мне больше некуда идти. Звонил матери сейчас - она далеко. Друг - заблокирован. Но другой друг отвез домой (на мерседесе!)) Да и собственно смысла в этом нет. Я пьян просто в дрова!.. Хотя я много чего сегодня сделал по ремонту в гараже. Поэтому и нажрался с чистой совестью. Но это ничего не значит. А что значит ? - значит то что это это конец. Я делаю то в чем не вижу смысла. Просто делаю потому что так надо, чтобы было какое-то занятие, просто потому что больше нечего делать. Вот брат пусть продает гараж и машину, через полгода после моей смерти, и покупает себе что хочет. Это рациональная трата моего быта, на быт другого человека, которому это нужно. 
 Про нытьё в инете я писал много раз - я просто сливаю грязь. В жизни я бодр и оптимистичен, но меня достало играть такую роль, некого радостного неудачника, которому ничего не надо. Человека без цели. я могу это делать. но проблема в том что мне это надоело.  
 По все логике я должен собраться с силами, доварить свою оградку, продать вторую машину, и оставить зарплату, этого как раз хватит на похороны, с запасом.

----------


## Игорёк

Сахасрара,
из твоего сообщения я смею сделать вывод что у тебя небыло никогда подобных проблем. Я когда-то просил жалости ? - я ее ненавижу! Это почему-то вам так кажется что проблемный человек ее жаждит. 
Не считаю что моя проблема самая серьезная. Я общался приватно со многими людьми с форума, и некотрые проблемы действительно куда серьезнее моей. 
Под проблемами я вопринемаю только проблемы здоровья, физики, эстетики, заболевания определяющие жизнь... Деньги, зависимости, любовь, потерю смысла - воспринемаю как нытьё. Со смыслом у меня все впорядке. Я не хочу особняк на калифорнийском побережье, бентли, бассеин, яхту. Меня устраивает жизнь в моем городе, в отличае от тех кто все считает уродами, и хочет свалить туда где все друг друга любят...
 Мои амбиции находятся на уровне 18-ти летнего подростка.

----------


## Сахасрара

Я сознательно не говорю о своих проблемах. А они у меня есть, в том числе с физиологией. В том числе с интимной, так сказать, физиологией. Но я не считаю это главными своими проблемами, стараюсь на зацикливаться на них, иначе совсем бы свихнулась. Так, всё. Про себя я молчу.
А ты хронически не слышишь того, что я говорю. Я допускала, что и на этот раз не услышишь. Так и случилось. Дело твоё. Возможно, если бы я рассказала всю свою подноготную, ты бы меня тоже жизни начал учить. Своей жизни, со своей колокольни. 
Да, видимо не стоит пытаться этого делать, мы люди из параллельных реальностей)

----------


## Игорёк

Сахасрара,
А что плохого в том чтоб рассказать о своих проблемах ? какой смысл молчать ? Это в реальной жизни приходиться строить из себя оптимиста, а тут-то зачем ? 
 Не знаю каким способом ты борешься со своими проблемами, может тебе это и не надо, но мне помогает. Тогда предпологаю что у тебя есть кто-то с кем можно поделиться. У меня нет таких людей. Я примерно представляю что думают обо мне знакомые, и от этого становится так противно, что интеренет это единственное место где я хоть как-то могу успокоиться.
 Еще года 3 назад мне было сложно говорить о своих проблемах, стыдно, но как-то постепенно я пришел к тому что теперь могу о них сказать свободно (тут), и это дало некое облегчение. 
Я тоже не зацикливаюсь сейчас на своих физиологических проблемах, ты правильно говоришь - не надо это делать, но а толку-то ? Да и к томуже уже есть проблемы куда посерьезнее этих.
 Moldovan, тема актуальна поумолчанию, как собственно и тематика форума в целом.

----------


## Игорёк

Вроде как уже трезв, перечитал еще раз темку, и от нечего делать (я на работе) решил изложить очередную часть своих "извращенных" мыслей..
 Сахасрара, в твоей критике есть смысл, спасибо. Я и не скрываю что я циник и эгоист, потому что я не считаю это плохими качествами.Я думаю что все люди такие, просто непоказываю/скрывают/не осознают этого. Есль люди которые приносят себя в жертву для своих детей например, таже гиперопека, про которую шла речь. Это ли не эгоизм ? Я прошу свою маму ничего мне не покупать, не хвалить меня и не трогать руками, но она всеравно это делает, аргументируя это как "хочу". Это как назвать ? Помойму самый настоящий эгоизм, а она называет это любовью и желанием помочь, хотя доставляя удовольствие себе, делает мне этим только хуже. Вот он, самый натуральный эгоизм. 
 Понятие нормы не я придумываю а жизнь. Если я хочу женщину, то она должна быть похожа на женщину, а не на бегимота например. Это разве не норма ? Покажите мне мужика который предпочтет женщину в 140 кг, красивой стройной. Я скажу - он болен.
И кстати говоря к людям убогим я отношусь с уважением и интересом. Действительно убогость и ограниченность формирует индивидуальность, особое мышление, более тонкое отношение к людям и т.д. Поэтому мне интереснее общаться с такими людьми. Все нормальные для меня однотипны, и пусть они выше и сильнее, но мне они не интересны, они пусты. Хотя не буду спорить, вероятно это от зависти, и от того что я для них убог и ничтожен. 

 Я уже писал по поводу своих физических недостатков - задумываясь над ними я как-то постепено прихожу к выводу что не хочу их исправлять. Сейчас. Это убьет мою индивидуальность, и меня вместе с ней. Частично и постепенно можно, но это всё зависит от того как будет меняться моя жизнь, и что будет нужнее и преоритетней на определенном ее этапе, тоесть физические изменения это как часть индивидуальности с другой стороны. Короче я сам не понял что написал, но может быть кто-то поймет.

 Характер у меня ужасный, это верно. Но я это понимаю, и по возможности слежу за этим, и надеюсь в дальнейшем как-то переосмысли это и "излечиться" от дурного воспитания, тоесть перевоспитаться, хотя не уверен что это возможно. 

  Есть и еще один аргумент для того чтобы начать искать жизнь - молодость. Случай Алексы из Киева, да и мой - показательные в этом плане. Она (Алекса) живет с человеком с которым не видит перспектив, тоесть грубо говоря гробит свою жизнь, тратя ее в пустую. Я не говорю о банальном удовольствии и радостях, это само собой, но есть и более важные факты, например рождение детей, репродуктивный период женщины в этом плане очень короток, поздние (особенно первые) роды могут негативно сказаться на здоровье ребенка и матери. Что в свою очередь может повлечь кучу необратимых бед, инвалидность ребенка, невозможность вторых родов и т.д. К этим делам необходимо относиться очень ответственно, чтобы не угробить свою судьбу.
 Для мужчин более важен именно моральный аспект - без секса нет развития, нет будущего, нет целей. Тоесть человек не успеет сделать все то что он хочет, не постигнет той мудрости о которой он мечтает. Просто на это у него банально не хватит времени. Жить нужно как можно быстрее, для того чтобы больше успеть. Одиночесвто тормозит этот процесс, и даже в некотором смысле обращает вспять.

----------


## Игорёк

не спорю, но надо отвлекаться как-то. Не нравится - не читайте. Я просто сливаю излишки дерьма с души, неболее того.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Я понимаю о чём ты Игорёк: во-время интересного процесса происходит колоссальный обмен и связь между любыми партнёрами. У меня с моим не несколько лет это не происходит. Отношения серьёзные не так долго. 
Я ж писала выше: только в интимном плане не подходим друг другу. Так как мне нужен активный и нежный партнёр, а ему .., кстати, спрошу какая ему нужна?

Ты во многом прав. 
..К одиночеству привыкают.

-Алекс-, спасибо за анекдот. Дело в том, что говорила выше. Я жила уже с мужчиной и он был совершенно, или противоположно, другим. С ним вела себя по-другому, по-другим ситуациям. НЕ ХВАТАЕТ МНЕ ТЕХ ЧУВСТВ, которые были с предыдущим. 
Не считаю, что кто-то из нас не такой. Тем более в 27 лет. Уже не дети перевоспитываться.

Когда мы тогда сходились влечение было. Не представляю как по-другому в таком деле сходятся. Оно прошло или ушло. Я не считаю это всё вопросом глобальнее одиночества до 30-ти. Но с другой стороны .. одинока со своим уже года 2. А всё потому, что любви, как к мужчине нет. И у него скорее всего ко мне. Есть забота, есть верность, но нет на даный момент понимания, что это на всю жизнь. Так было долго. 

Знаете шутку, что "Если б Анна Каренина гладила, стирала, убирала, готовила и т.д. не бросилась бы под поезд", эта о той же нашей интелегенции и самокопании.

heaven - Ваша ссылка не открывается. Пишет, что неправильный ID видео.
Кстати, да, заметила: здесь у многих эгоизм зашкаливает. У меня в том, что о себе отвечаю в теме у нашего изначального Автора.

Игорёк: неужели тебе не хочется сделать всё что бы встретить достойную девушку. Это я о том что ты о своей погибели написал здесь. Не хочется стать отцом. Как-то ты ж представляешь счастье, которое делится между двумя, тремя, .. . Как думаешь кому-то нужна твоя жизнь кроме тебя самого??? - пусть даже за пределами твоего круга сегодняшнего общения и мировоззрения. ..Ты же судя по-всему обладаешь силой сделать краше свою жизнь, и быт окружающих.. мой, например, - умный парень, таким же путём каким загоняешь себя - выводи себя к комфортному существованию.. Время ж то же пройдёт ты ж написал мне. Ибо причина на самом деле нужна нам всем не для того, чтобы начать делать, а для того, чтобы был повод не... сделать...  !! Спрятаться и дождаться, Деда Мороза, например!!

Твои недостатки дают тебе повод не встречаться, не встретиться с девушкой твоего типа (недостатки, которые не исправишь, они - индивидуальность, по-твоей теории, а хотеть девушку в 140 кг - это нарушение. Замкнутый круг, где хотеть человека с недостатками - это нарушение).

----------


## Игорёк

Ну как бы сказать - мои недостатки не такие уж из ряда вон ужасные, как например девушка в 140 кг, это утрированный пример. Да, я хочу с недостатками, потому что и сам такой, но только чтобы мои недостатки были схожими, и отношение к ним было похожее, для гармонии душевной связи о которой я писал. Нормальные здоровые веселые девченки мне не интересны, также как и я им, мы из разным миров. Ничего общего у нас быть не может, так сложилось.
 Кстати не так давно читал на одном форуме как женщины жалуются на фригидность своих мужей, у некоторых секс по расписанию, раз в 2 месяца, у некоторых его вообще нет годами. И они ничего не могут с этим сделать. Оказывается таких пар не так уж и мало, хотя всегда как-то было принято считать мужчин озабоченными этими делами. Жизнь удивляет меня все больше и больше ))

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Тебе нужна девушка с недостатками.. 
А потом ты её пилить будешь за них же

----------


## Игорёк

Так наука говорит ? я несобираюсь никого пилить. Если девушка будет относиться к своим недостаткам не так как я, значит мы просто разные люди, и нам нет смысла быть вместе. Я это понимаю так. К тому же такой опыт у меня уже был. 
И кстати говоря я как оптимист могу и прибодрить, подсказать, выразить мужское мнение по поводу тех или иных нюансов. Это полезно, ибо как чато бывает в одиночестчве, человек  начинает теряться в пространстве, перестает следить за собой, нелепо одевается, странно себя ведет. Таких людей видно. Точно также как и видно людей адаптированных к пп. 
Опыт общения с женщинами у меня конечно ничтожно мал, но я никогда не ругался с друзьями, так что возможно я неконфликтный человек. конечно какие-то перепалки были, но это мелочи. Так что цели кого-то унижать и пилить у меня нет. Я как бы не такой человек. 
 Просто я слышал много разных гадостей, которые говорили мужчины женщинам, и на форуме читал в том числе, особенно в состоянии афекта, с горяча. Я такого себе никогда не позволю, мне это самому противно, короче это совершенно не мое.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Что такое адаптированные к пп?

----------


## Игорёк

адаптирование к противоположенному полу. Можно назвать это половой социализацией, или реализацией. Короче когда нет половых комплексов и нет проблем в деликатных делах.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Адаптированные.. , ого, не знала. Спасибо. Оказалось к мужчине неоходимо быть адаптированной. Ок

----------


## Игорёк

ну а как ? одиночесвто зажимает, асоциализирует, затрудняет общение, если конечно для человека это проблема. Люди у которых нет такого - более раскрыты, более общительны, менее зажаты. Конечно им проще. Это и можно назвать некой половой адаптацией.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Наш автор топика тоже по-ходу не адаптирован к женщинам. Да, в одиночестве (долгом) характер портится.
Есть люди которые не могут без общества, не понимая как иначе - к примеру, когда больно им не выносимо быть в одиночестве. А есть кайфующие от пребывания с самим собой. Первые понимают, что люди это объект любви, не сравнивая себя и находящихся рядом; окружающие - это детали программы под кодовым названием "жизнь", это те, за кем нравится присматривать в меру своих возможностей, те, кому необходимо бескорысно помогать, и не потому что так по-ситуации, а потому, что именно такую дорогу они выбирают. 
Любящие общество отличаются от одиночек - внешне и по-духовным составляющим, тем кому интересно быть с первыми необходимо научиться их способностям, быть как они. Мне это необходимо сейчас, много делаю, что бы видеть шире. Кому не надо, тот смотреть не будет, ни одного варианта не увидит, закроется эгоцентрично. Вариантов же валом как стать приятным противоположному полу, если искренне всмотреться в глаза

----------


## Каин

> Вариантов же валом как стать приятным противоположному полу, если искренне всмотреться в глаза


 Мы вот только сегодня говорили с другом о том, что иметь большой живот это плохо для мужчины. Но потом нашли гораздо больший недостаток в физическом сложение. Это широкий зад и узкие плечи. Шансы у такого мужчины понравится очень низки. Я бы сказал, что такие люди нравятся очень немногим. Изучи он и вникни хоть во всю психологию, это ему наврядли поможет. Если она (психология) проявит искусство и научит его нравится себе же, то на чудо она не способна; он так и останется в глазах других тем же толстозадым что и был.

----------


## Гражданин

На счет физических недостатков,которые Каин упомянул. Я согласен по поводу жира в отношении мужчин. Толстый зад при узких плечах смотрится  менее приятно, чем большое пузо. Большой мамон с возрастом весьма распространен. У мужчин иногда его'авторитетом'называют)) Что касается женщин,то тут имхо наоборот совсем. Лучше для меня девушка с отложениями жира на заднице,чем с большим висячим животом. Кстати,тут есть генетические нюансы. Читал,что преимущественно у женщин европейских национальностей,в том числе и в этой стране,жировые отложения откладываются   в области живота. Есть исключения. А например у латипоамериканок в области ягодиц.  Может слишали про всякие конкурсы booty shake или видели в клипах американских репперов

----------


## Каин

Я имел ввиду мужчину. О физ. недостатках женщин предпочитаю не говорить.
Корректирую.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Искренне всмотреться в глаза - это понять что нужно тому на кого смотришь. Тоесть что надо противоположному полу.
Смочь дать то лучшее, что у тебя есть. Наверняка в любой женщине есть то что надо любому мужчине. В любой адекватной женщине. И в любом адекватном мужчине соответственно.

Убогие внешне только грязные и сумасшедшие люди. СУмашествие проявляется ж во многом и в том тоже, что широкозадым, это Ваш пример, и узкоплечим нужна была б лишь женщина с красивой фигурой и со всеми остальными прелестями женского проявления - а остальных бы такой просто игнорил повреждая характер, потому что не стандартные красавицы. Вот это убогость. 
Грязные это те кто от лишнего в себе-на себе не избавляется по-жизни. Как бы жизнь вокруг себя не вела есть такие которые продолжают ходить не вычищаясь.

----------


## Каин

Есть человек который многим приятен, есть который неприятен многим, а есть и такие, которые неприятны очень многим. Участь последнего я нахожу менее предпочтительней для человека..

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Если ты осознал, что не приятен многим и делаешь всё что бы приятным быть или уже давно выбрал роль не приятного, тогда зачем этим парить мозк. Людям надоедают больше те кто парят им мозк, остальных не замечают, с симпатичными общаются. Симпатичные это те кто что-то дают и делают всё ... ... , вобщем подумайте сами, кто вам наиболее симпатичен, а потом помысли соответствует конкретно этот человек идеалу всечеловеческому

----------


## Каин

Чем бОльшим людям нравится человек, тем ближе он к идеалу. Идеал нравится всем. 
Так вот, мужчина толстозадый и узко плечий нравится наименьшему числу людей, следовательно он дальше всех от идеала.
А такую характеристику как "мозг" мы не учитываем. Мы берем пример толстозадого с не толстозадым, при этом мозг у них одинаков.

----------


## Игорёк

А у меня сосед по гаражу такой ) как колобок ) 
 Ну а вообще о чем говорить - красивые нравятся всем, хуже ни как не станет если человек красив и здоров. Поэтому нужно по мере возможности корректировать свои недостатки, ни самим проблемным людям, ни их спутникам, от этого хуже не будет.
Я имею ввиду реальные недостатки, а не то что принято называть особенностью, это все-таки разные вещи.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Каин: "Идеал нравится всем"
- Это кто из живых?

У толстозадого и узкоплечего мозг развит так порой, что он делает счастливыми окружающих, и себя следовательно. Хотя поискала среди наших знаменитостей по-ходу нет с такой фигурой. Тренажёрный зал всем в помощь.

И ещё зачем Вам задумываться насколько хреново живут люди? Неужели подумать и поговорить не о чём? 
Таким людям ещё сплетни нравятся и перемывание косточек.

..Игорёк, согласна.

----------


## Игорёк

идеала нет в природе. Этого не может быть. есть некий определенный уровень привлекательности и здоровья. А дельше уже дело индивидуальное, что кому нравится.
Это опятьже можно отнести к вопросу об особенностях и уродствах. Поскольку все особенности могут быть хороши только в меру, и при определенных обстоятельствах (если все остальное впорядке например), а значит вообщем человек дотягивает до нормального здорового привлекательного состояния.

----------


## Каин

> И ещё зачем Вам задумываться насколько хреново живут люди? Неужели подумать и поговорить не о чём?
> Таким людям ещё сплетни нравятся и перемывание косточек.


  Да больше не о чем. Я думаю только о том как хреново живется толстозадым. Причем вы правильно подметели, не только об этом думаю, но и еще только об этом и говорю. На работе, в кафе, с детьми, женщинами, со случайными прохожими у меня постоянно ухо на чеку. Бывало брошу свое одиночество и выйду в народ к бабушкам на скамеечку посидеть. Ведь сплетни это моя страсть.

А что вы думаете об остальных посидельцах этого форума? Пишите мне в личку. Я ни кому не буду этого пересказывать, честное пионерское. На что я вам поведаю такие Факты о том, кто здесь кто. Вы например догадывались, что Зануда...Ой, чуть было не сбалтнул.

Я между прочим в детстве был толстозадым. Может от сюда моя зацикленность на толстозадых?

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Каин, твоя жизнь .. тебе нравится сейчас?..

Я не знаю здесь много посидельцев. Всего 3 темы прочла.

Тоже была толстозадой, НО ЭТО ТАК ДАВНО было, что уже не помню, что чувствует человек, который не худеет, когда это необходимо.

----------


## Каин

> Каин, твоя жизнь .. тебе нравится сейчас?..


 Это шутка такая? Или же это вопрос с подвохом? Хотя может вы действительно на полном серьезе. 
Когда - то совсем недавно я считал себя одним из несчастливейших людей. Сейчас конечно же полегче. И как не странно это может прозвучать, то обязан этому "полегче" своему размышлению. Чем больше понимаю жизнь, тем легче становится.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Не понимаю, как существуют люди которым нравятся сплетни. Сама, как девушка пытаюсь избавиться в себе от неуважительного обсуждения себя и других. Это унижает и вызывает впечатление, что участникам даных разговоров за счет других хочется избавиться от своих недостатков.

Если прекратить всё на начавшейся цепочке - не хороший разговор не пойдёт "по рукам"; так же кстати и с мыслями -> если уметь всё решать и заканчивать - не будут возникать не нужные темы. Ведь мысли, слова, действия это проэкция на будущее.

Подружка всеми не довольна, и я такая же .. так жить не легко!!

----------


## Каин

> Не понимаю, как существуют люди которым нравятся сплетни


 Это вы к чему?

----------


## Алекса, Киев

> Это вы к чему?


 не хочу такой быть, но есть. 

Нашла сегодня: Великие умы обсуждают идеи. Средние умы обсуждают события. Мелкие умы обсуждают людей.

Теперь только идеи

----------


## Каин

> не хочу такой быть, но есть. 
> 
> Нашла сегодня: Великие умы обсуждают идеи. Средние умы обсуждают события. Мелкие умы обсуждают людей.
> 
> Теперь только идеи


 Говорите,говорите, раз вам от этого легче, то говорите.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

> Говорите,говорите, раз вам от этого легче, то говорите.


 Главное в тему.

----------


## Игорёк

Полностью присоединяюсь к мнению Каина по поводу познания жизни и некого облегчения от этого. Другое дело лучше ли это впринципи? Не познали бы - вероятно умерли уже, а так обрекли себя на познание, и соответственно на вечную муку, до конца биологических дней.. Не проще ли было сдохнуть тогда, когда мы думали что знали о жизни гараздо больше чем сейчас ? Будет ли реально полезен этот стимул познания ? 


Алекса, Киев
Сплетни могут быть разными. Одно део доерие, которое подразумевает неразглошение тайн человека, и другое дело уважение, когда за глаза люди говорят о человеке уважительно, т.е. те кто хает - не имеют значения, а те кто хвалит - понимают ситуацию. Это к тому что человека не должны волновать подобные вопросы. Если же они его начинают беспокоить - значит где-то уже не порядок, и дело тут не в сплетнях и людях, а именно в себе самом.

----------


## лёля48

:Frown:  как  же хреново на свете!

----------


## Алекса, Киев

> как  же хреново на свете!


 - и погода хреновая

----------


## лёля48

> - и погода хреновая


 ха-ха как смешно

----------


## Алекса, Киев

лёля48, смешно и хреново - не правильно. Или хорошо, или хреново, когда второй вариант, то всё вокруг хреново. Промежуточных вариантов лучше что бы не было, ведь одновременная защита и развитие не реальны, если осознавать, то что происходит

----------


## Игорёк

Есть еще и циничный смех. Я вот постоянно смеюсь, особенно над собой, над своей беспомощностью и ничтожеством. Но это не говорит о том что мне хорошо. Смех свозь слезы, как-то так...
В данном же случае это скорее всего сарказм.

----------


## Эндер

> Есть еще и циничный смех. Я вот постоянно смеюсь, особенно над собой, над своей беспомощностью и ничтожеством. Но это не говорит о том что мне хорошо. Смех свозь слезы, как-то так...
> В данном же случае это скорее всего сарказм.


 Угу знакомо. Я вообще живу только в двух состояниях. Маниакально-депрессивном, довольно редко. И депрессивно-саркастичном, почти всегда. Есть правда еще одно, самое редкое состояние. Когда мне очень хорошо, я прям излучаю энергию. И вовремя такого состояния я причиняю больше всего страданий людям. Благо такое состояние крайне редко у меня бывает.

----------


## Игорёк

По поводу первых 2х состояний - аналогичная ситуация.
Депрессивно саркастичное обычно дома и в гараже, а маниакальное - на работе и на уице. А в социуме некогда думать об этом - фобии зажирают.

----------


## Cynic

И у меня депрессивно-саркастическое в основном. А раньше было жалко-испуганно-депрессивное.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> не хочу такой быть, но есть. 
> 
> Нашла сегодня: Великие умы обсуждают идеи. Средние умы обсуждают события. Мелкие умы обсуждают людей.
> 
> Теперь только идеи


 То есть, есть претензии на Великий Ум. Я правильно понял ?

Что же касается "обсуждения людей". Тут вспомнилась одна притча. 
Один монах спросил наставника:"Могу-ли я уличить своего товарища во лжи? Ведь в  писании сказано:"Не судите"". Наставник ответил:"Если ты скажешь, что "товарищ мой солгал", это будет правильно, если же скажешь,что "товарищ мой - лжец",это обудет означать, что ты осудил его". 
По-моему, вполне уместная притча к высказыванию. Только вместо "греха" обсуждающие(осуждающие) людей(в смысле, приклеивающие "ярлыки" людям, типа "лжец","дурак","козел" и проч.) здесь эти люди названы еще и "мелкими умами". 

P.S.
Добавлю только, что когда "Великие Умы" обсуждают идеи, с целью их "популяризации" для "средних умов", вполне уместно будет пояснить(для средних умов) идею некоторыми(доступными для средних умов) примерами, иллюстрацией(можно даже из жизненных событий самого Великого Ума или общеизвестных жизненных событий).

----------


## лёля48

> лёля48, смешно и хреново - не правильно. Или хорошо, или хреново, когда второй вариант, то всё вокруг хреново. Промежуточных вариантов лучше что бы не было, ведь одновременная защита и развитие не реальны, если осознавать, то что происходит


 приходится смеятся что бы не кто не узнал как мне хреново и для того чтобы ОН ни чего не понимал 
зато когда никого нет уже сил нет выдавливать смех. понимается моя не нужность миру! :Frown:

----------


## Статист

Как же мы все похожи. Видимо, и проблема одна.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

> приходится смеятся что бы не кто не узнал как мне хреново и для того чтобы ОН ни чего не понимал 
> зато когда никого нет уже сил нет выдавливать смех. понимается моя не нужность миру!


 Лёлечка, понимаю. Мне тоже внешне не всегда, так как внутри.
Затра решила на танцы пойти - учиться. Давно хотела. Насколько понимаю Вам хочется быть нужной только одному человеку - он граница мира?, только ему есть желание предложить всё ?

----------


## Джейн

я читала твою ветку. хочу с тобой пообщаться
ты писал, что у тебя есть знакомые , возраст которых около 40 лет , и что они уже как-то привыкли к такому состоянию.
интересно узнать по-больше про это
еще интеерсно узнать про твой опыт приема ад
моя аська 602 433 138

----------


## Sunset

no woman, no cry  :Cool:

----------


## лёля48

> Лёлечка, понимаю. Мне тоже внешне не всегда, так как внутри.
> Завтра решила на танцы пойти - учиться. Давно хотела. Насколько понимаю Вам хочется быть нужной только одному человеку - он граница мира?, только ему есть желание предложить всё ?


 да но я .... самое обидное, что я не могу выразить свои чувства при нем, а как он уходит так всё сразу эмоциональный всплеск я  так больше не могу и больно я себе не могу сделать пыталась вены порезать ничего не получилось только зазря время потрачено сброситься силы воли не хватает решила курить смерть долгая и мучительная сначала думала что я так переживаю одна но оказалась он даже больше переживал но увы не из-за меня он нашел другую которая его кинула

----------


## асоциал-неудачник

Эх.... опять накатило.. как же все [мат]

----------


## асоциал-неудачник

Что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Как жить асоциальному задроту, который совсем не умеет общаться, у которого нет друзей и никогда не было девушки, и возраст которого близится к 30 годам ? К тому же который страдает неврозами и всепоглощающей депрессией и существует только благодаря мед.препаратам ?


 определиться со своими истинными потребностями и желаниями. и сконцентрировать свои силы на их реализации. скорее всего, нужно будет сделать очень много.

----------

